# Viridian Plague--Act I: A Glimmer of Darkness



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

Viridian Plague Rogue's Gallery
Viridian Plague OOC


Welcome to Viridian Plague, finally starting now!

Let's put "Speech in Quotes" --Thoughts and Telepathic Communications in these double dashes-- and *Actions in asterisks* like this




> *Alyria stepped to the prow of the Spiral Nimbus, feeling the astral wind of her ship's air envelope passing through Wildspace at Spelljamming speed. Suddenly, a gravitational field approached, and the ship slowed down to tactical movement.*
> 
> --What could this be?-- she wondered?
> 
> ...




Colours are cool as long as they aren't unreadable. Turn off your sigs too, please, and at least for now, put your character name and race or class as the title of each post.

Our Cast of Characters:
Keia: M'ress, Feldori Animist/Gladiator
Unleashed: Trayah, Lacerta Shaman
Nephtys: Lady Alexia Azi Valthyne, Valsian Dragonlord
Bront: Whinoah, Eurid Nymph Amazon/Marksman
Brother Shatterstone: Slagg Bonecruncher, Tralg Raider/Gladiator
Erekose13: Obscurity, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator 

So without further ado, let us begin! (I'll start giving descriptions and such in the next post).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]*His latest spirit journey complete, Trayah heads back towards his tribal lands.  On the way, as he is passing by the tradegrounds and village of Chaarz, a Lacerta youth, newly returned to the journey of life, waves to Trayah, and asks:*

"Excuse me.  You're a shaman, aren't you?  I can tell from your garb and the air around you.  You look like a really good one.  Can you help us?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*Of late, Obscurity has observed some agitation among the local Lacerta and Feldori.  Eventually, eagerness to discover what was going overcame her penchant for discreetness enough that she took the effort to subtly insert herself into a few conversations on the matter, which seems to have something to do with bad omens and a darkness felt by the spirits.  This led her to gain a chance to listen as the council of Chaarz village meets to discuss the matter in earnest, and so she prepares to attend the upcoming gathering.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]*Having learned that Whisping's ring was crafted by a Feldori Wild Mage, Whinoah set her sights on the planet of Chuliit, where she tried to get some possible answers about her second Soul Mother.  However, she has so far met with failure on this matter.  Stopping to rest in the trade village of Chaarz, near to where she initially landed, Whinoah tries to collect herself and move on to the next step in her journey and investigation...*

*But then, her thoughts are interrupted by a knock on the door, followed by a soft, slightly high-pitched purring speech in a language that Whinoah doesn't understand but takes to be Feldori, the language of the adorable feline women who live on this world.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]*Having stowed away on an outgoing ship, the three escapees were able to escape notice for days by hiding inside one of the storage crates.  However, when they were spotted, they had to try a desperate plan.  M'ress fought back the ship's crew while Pleione spun towards the nearest planet and Slagg ripped off a chunk of the side of the ship and cast it into Wildspace.  Before the crew could make it past M'ress, the trio jumped onto the piece of debris, which floated into the planet's gravitational field due to the momentum it gained from being ejected from the fast-moving ship, managing to bring them into an air-filled environment shortly before the tiny air-envelope of the debris ran out.  As the chunk of ship fell, it retained lateral momentum, and so it managed to buffet itself slightly from high air resistance, but this unfortunately began to cause their raft to become set aflame by the firction.  However, as they fell, Pleione managed to summon Hippogriffs that carried them to the treetop canopy of the heavily-forested jungle world, although Slagg's hippogriff more fell than flew, and he took some severe damage from his 'landing'.  Climbing down to the forest, they found themselves to be in a world that was unusual and strange to Slagg and Pleione but quite familiar to M'ress, her homeworld of Chuliit.*

*As they look around and M'ress tries to get her bearings after all these years of being away, they are approached by a shy-looking Feldori girl, who, quite afraid of the menacing Slagg, turns to M'ress nervously as she speaks in Feldori:*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]"Ummm...excuse me cousin.  Did you guys just come from the sky with the sky-fire and the falling star?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

*Whinoah, Eurid Nymph*

[sblock=RA]Whinoah opens the door and smiles to the one knocking.  She says, in her airy voice, (In Eldish) "Hi, what can I do for you?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes I am a shaman young one, you have a good eye...I am called Trayah. What is it I can help you with?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]*Whinoah finds that her caller is a young Feldori girl.  When Whinoah talks in Eldish instead of Feldori, the little girl speaks in halting Eldish:* "Sorry Miss.  I no know good Eldish.  Sorry, sorry.  You come from stars?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Whinoah smiles at the young Feldori. "You could say that yes, I came from Amaranthia."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Thank you, Master Trayah.  I do not know much of what troubles the adults, but the Shaman spoke to the spirits, and they said that 'The Traveler's ward will come to the great oak, a shaman of great wisdom who may be able to help.  Some of them thought that meant they had to check the Traveler's Ward in Eldiz, but others told me to watch over here by the great oak in case any Shamans came by.  If you can help, follow me please.  Maybe you'll understand this Traveler's ward thing--the adults merely say that sometimes the spirits speak in riddles."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]"Errrr, okay.  Come you can?  Chiefs and Elders talk, want people from stars.  And Shaman say Spirits say 'Maiden of Wind and Stars' can maybe can help.  Please come Miss?  Sorry bad Eldish.  Sorry, sorry." she clasps her hands together in supplication and looks up with a hopeful smile, though she seems a bit worried that her message was unintelligible due ot her bad Eldish.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That they do young one, the minds of spirits are often not as our own...lead on then so that I may hear of the troubles...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Whinoah smiles and takes the hand of the young Feldori. "Of course.  Take me there."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Thank you, Master Trayah!" the young Lacerta replies gladly, as he leads the Shaman back to the village of Chaarz, eventually pointing to a big clearing in the midst of the village, where there is a bowl-shaped dip in the ground, "They are setting up a meeting there, Master Trayah.  If you could go talk to the elders, we would be very grateful.  Thank you so much!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]"Yes?  Thank you!" the Feldori girl beams, as she holds Whinoah's hand tentatively and leads the Eurid out of the hut where she was resting and towards a small clearing in the centre of the village, where there is a dip in the land, a perfect place to allow the winds and breezes of speech to echo forth from the centre and be heard by all who listen, "They meet here, Miss.  Talk elders, please?  Sorry, bad Eldish.  Sorry, sorry."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]"Of course little one." Whinoah smiles, as she looks around till she sees the elders.  

Once she spots them, she heads over. "Excuse me, the little one over there told me to see the elders.  Is there something you need of me?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You have done well young one, may I have your name so I can inform the elders of your devotion to duty.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Thank you, Master Trayah.  I am Garak."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]*Whinoah sees a group containing several Lacerta and a few Feldori.  One of the Lacerta, an elderly-looking one with a crest around his head and blue scales that are paling with age, looks up as she speaks, and then bows his head slightly to reply:*

"We are sorry for disturbing you, but we must speak to all outlanders now, as something dark is rising here, and we think it might have something to do with the otherworlders...and also, we thought that you might be the 'Maiden of Wind and Stars' of whom the spirits of spoken, who could help us."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thank you for your guidance Garak, may the spirits watch over you,” Trayah replies as he heads for the depression in the midst of the village.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Thank you, Master Trayah," the young Lacerta replies, as Trayah heads down and finds a group of several Lacerta and a few Feldori.  An old-looking Lacerta with a crest around his head and blue scales that are paling with age is speaking with a red-haired golden eyed offworlder woman.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Spotting the offworlder, Trayah turns to his spirits and begins to converse in a whisper.*

“Amanal, do you recognise the race of the offworlder?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Hmm...I cannot say for sure, child, as I have not seen anything quite like her in my wanderings, most of which were here on Chuliit, in a time before the offworlders first visited.  She shares many of her features with the Rowaini race, such as the soft skin and red hair, but I have not seen a Rowaini with such eyes."  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]Whinoah smiles to the elderly Lacerta.  "Well, I am uncertain if I am the 'Maiden of Wind and Stars' you seek, but I'm willing to help.  Perhaps you might help me as well.  I am looking for an otherworlder, such as myself, named Whisping.  If I am not this Maiden, perhaps she is."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thank you Amanal, that is more than I knew before, the soft-skinned are so many and varied I just don’t know which is which. Perhaps you have some idea Ketheath...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]"Whisping you say?  I have not heard that name before.  I am sorry, child.  Thank you for your help...This darkness may affect you as well, having visited our home.  Do you have any reason to believe that you may be or may not be the Maiden of Wind and Stars?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Hmm...this girl is quite unusual among the soft-skinned.  I sense a kinship with her.  She and I are alike, both spirits of the air." the favoured spirit whispers to Trayah from among the winds, coming when bidding and then blowing away into the air once more.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]"Well, I am a nymph of the summer winds, and I do come from a different star, far far away.  But that could well fit any nymph like myself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]"Hmm...I suppose that is so, but you are the only such Nymph that I have seen here in a very long time, so it seems that perhaps you are the ones of which the spirits have spoken."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thank you for your insight Ketheath,” Trayah whispers in Auran. “Mahlas...do you have any thoughts on the matter?”

*As he waits for Mahlas’ opinion, Trayah examines his store of knowledge to see if he can puzzle anything out on his own after receiving Ketheath’s insight that she is an air spirit of sorts.*

OOC: Knowledge (nature) +16, Knowledge (spirits) +14.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]"if I can help, it is a title I can bare.  What is the great darkess of which you speak?  Do men tresspass on your lands as well?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Hrrmm..." the Magic-Seeker speaks, seeping forth from Trayah's ring, where he had been drawn by the ambient magic, "She does not appear to be a creature of magical energies, at least none that I had studied recently...Hrrmm...But that shimmering dress of hers definitely looks like magic, and it's very pretty...Yess, I'd definitely like to study her dress."

*Trayah's knowledge of the divisions of spirits and the Spirit World does not indicate such a spirit as this woman.  The closest he could come would be a spirit made manifest by a powerful summoning ritual, though those would return to the Spirit World shortly, or perhaps a Spirittouched or a Half-Spirit, born from a union that reached beyond the boundaries of this world and that of the Spirits.*

*As far as nature, from what Trayah knows of the reclusive and extremely-rare fey who inhabit secret Otherworlds deep within the depths of the jungle, they might match the description of physically manifest beings that are also spirits in some ways.  Trayah recalls the word 'Sylph' being used for air spirits, but he can't recall much more on the matter.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]"Men?  I'm afraid I don't understand...perhaps it is an idiom of this Eldish?  Do you mean you think you know of offworlder males who may be responsible?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I will try to get you near the dress Mahlas so you may study it...do you need very long to study such a fabrication?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Hrrmm...such a study could take some time, some time indeed.  But if you come close enough, I can seep inside the dress and study it at my leisure, at least unless you need me for something...Hrrmm, I wonder what the material is...is it held together with magic?  It seems to at least be magically strengthened, or at least that would be my postulate from afar..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]Whinoah nods "Yes, offworld males.  I hear they are always causing troube, though I know how to take away their power.  I will admit though, I've never tried it, as i've never met a male.  Howeverl, since I don't know of your great darkness, i can not say yet, but these men are troublesome."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]"Well...I must admit that we have met a good number of offworlder males, and so far, we really haven't had any trouble from them.  Still, if you have a special ritual to take away dark powers, perhaps we could try that as well...Soon the council shall meet and we will discuss this threat.  We have gathered some of the offworlders as well as the elders and many prominent tribesmen, and we will discuss this there...We may all be in grave, grave danger."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That should be easy enough to accomplish,” Trayah replies as he walks over to stand next to the female, grazing her side with his ring.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]"I have been told that to disrupt their power, you must disrupt them between the legs, for that is the source of the male power, but also it's greatest weakness."

OOC: Muhaha!  What better way to arm a band of Lacerta than telling to take groin shots!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Obscurity, dolathi eldritch infiltrator*

[sblock=RA]*Obscurity, set in her Feldori persona gathers her things for the day ahead.  Stepping from the shadows outside the location she had taken as her own, she sets out for the gathering.  Her Feldori appearance was now flawless despite having never been seen for most of her stay on Chuulit.  She had taken a chance lately and it had paid off, but the thought of attending the gathering made her nervous and giddy at the same time. It was a bit step towards understanding and scoping out the government in Chaarz, but still it put her position at risk.*

--Nothing wagered, nothing gained. -- she thought to herself, or at least that was the saying that she had heard bantered about while training back on Elditz.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]*As Trayah brushes against the female, Mahlas seeps from the ring into the dress, mumbling to himself about the arcane matrices of the material.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]"Hmm, I think you have it a bit confused, child.  That is what the strange offworlders use to reproduce.  It's sort of like a key that unlocks a new life for them, since they don't form from the energy of souls or nature like we do, or grow from a kiss ike the Feldori."

*As the elder speaks, a younger Lacerta with pebbly skin a deep forest green walks to stand next to Whinoah facing the elders, grazing against her side as it does so.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*Obscurity stays in an inconspicuous place near the back where she has been waiting, watching each participant of the council enter to see what she glean of the hierarchy from the way they enter as well as the order.  First she sees some older Lacerta and Feldori, elders of the village from what she has observed so far, including the chief, a wise elder shaman with paling blue scales.  Next comes a younger Feldori, the chieftainess of an allied tribe of Feldori.  Before the general public enters, a young Feldori girl leads a beautiful red-haired outlander girl, probably a Rowaini from this distance, although perhaps some sort of of Nymph, and she begins to speak with the elders.  Then a Lacerta with forest-green skin approaches on his own, not one that Obscurity recognises from her time in Chaarz, though.  The Lacerta begins to talk to the empty air, and then approaches the others.*

(OOC: I just realised Obscurity probably wants to have a name for her cover identity--Feldori often employ a rolling 'r' sound in their names)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Grinning briefly at Mahlas’ antics, exposing a few wicked looking teeth in the process, Trayah quickly composes himself before bowing respectfully to the elders, and waits for a break in the conversation before addressing the older blue-scaled lacerta in Yharzu.*

“Excuse me honoured elder, but young Garak said the elders may wish to speak with me. I am the shaman Trayah.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]*M'ress shook her black fur, her eyes darting to and fro, trying to find landmarks of note.*

In Tralg, M'ress grunted, [sblock=Tralg]"They say any crash you can walk away from . . . well done, my friends."  [/sblock]

*M'ress's hand touched the handle of her sabre, sensing the presense of someone close - much closer than she had thought . . . her mind was still trying to get a fix on how she survived.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ummm...excuse me cousin.  Did you guys just come from the sky with the sky-fire and the falling star?"



"Yes, cousin, why do you ask?" M'ress replied, green eyes flashing as they caught the light.[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress spoke with the Feldori girl in their tongue.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Slagg and M'ress]
[SBLOCK=Feldori]"Well...the elders said that the spirits said that the sky fire and the falling star were an omen, and they would bring us either boon or bane in the darkness that is descending upon us.  Seeing that big monster over there...I'm afraid...but...please cousin, can you help?"[/SBLOCK]
*The Feldori girl replies, quietly and timidly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M’ress: [sblock]* The giant beast grunted at the catgirl’s words.  He had never heard such a thing but it did make sense.  Sensing that ‘pretty’ was rather curious about some exotic flowers he scooped her up and place her on his back. *

[Tralg] [sblock]“Pretty, safe in harness,” the giant spoke before scratching itself, mostly in an obscene manner, and turning its attention to the small catchild, “friend or foe, M’ress?” [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Slagg and M'ress]*M’ress sized up the girl as she spoke.*
[SBLOCK=Feldori] 







			
				Feldori girl said:
			
		

> "Well...the elders said that the spirits said that the sky fire and the falling star were an omen, and they would bring us either boon or bane in the darkness that is descending upon us.  Seeing that big monster over there...I'm afraid...but...please cousin, can you help?"



“Can I help with what, cousin?”  M’ress asked warily.  “The ‘big monster’ you refer to is a Tralg . . . and one of the few people I trust.  You should only fear him if you intend any of the three of us harm.” [/SBLOCK] 
*M’ress spoke with the Feldori girl in her tongue.*

[sblock=Tralg] 







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Friend or foe, M’ress?”



“I am finding out,”  M’ress replied.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Seelie]"Did either you or Slagg get hurt in our . . . landing, Pleione?”  M'ress asked the nymph, not taking her eyes from the girl.[/sblock]
*M'ress spoke with the nymph while watching the Feldori girl.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

*Whinoah - Eurid Auran Nymph*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Arden]"My sisters said it was so though, and....hello there." She says as she turns to face the one who brushed against her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=RA]*Obscurity having difficulty hearing all the way from the back makes her way forward. She had not yet seen a Nymph as they were rare where she grew up on Elditz if that is indeed what this off-worlder is. She is curious what a Nymph would be doing here and drawn in to the crowd despite herself.  She was now so comfortable in her alternate persona, Rowanne, that she no longer worried that it would fool other Feldori.*

_(ooc: that work as a Feldori name?)_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]
[SBLOCK=M'ress's sizing up]*M'ress feels that the little girl is nervous of the Tralg's monstrous appearance, and she also seems to be generally frightened, but she is earnest in hoping that M'ress can help her.*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"The elders said that a darkness is coming...we are all in danger, and you too.  People have gone missing and the spirits predict dire things...Please, can you help?"[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Seelie]Thanks, I'm alright M'ress.  It looks like only Slagg took the worst of that, since he was too big for his hippogriff.  I tell you, though, it's a good thing I had practise climbing trees from my time playing with the Dryads!"[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"My sisters said it was so though, and....hello there," the offworlder speaks, turning to face Trayah just before Trayah speaks.

(OOC: Post your next response to Whinoah as well )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[sblock=Whinoah]*The Lacerta speaks to the elder in an unknown language as Whinoah turns and addresses him.

(OOC: Unleashed will probably post a response to Whinoah shortly )[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*As Obscurity moves towards the front where the elders are speaking with the offworlder, the Lacerta who was speaking to himself advances forward and brushes against the offworlder girl, as she says, "My sisters said it was so though, and....hello there..." and turns to face him.*

*The Lacerta addresses the elders:*

"Excuse me honoured elder, but young Garak said the elders may wish to speak with me. I am the shaman Trayah." 

(OOC: Sure )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Feldori Girl said:
			
		

> "The elders said that a darkness is coming...we are all in danger, and you too.  People have gone missing and the spirits predict dire things...Please, can you help?"



"One moment, cousin,"  M'ress delayed.[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress spoke with the Feldori girl a moment then translated for the pair she rode in with.*

[sblock=Tralg] "Apparently there is a omen concerning our coming . . . the elders of her tribe speak of a darkness coming that we will either help or hinder.  She's asking for our help," M'ress added to the duo.  "You injured, Slagg?"  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]"She's so cute, and the poor thing is scared...we should definitely help her!"[/SBLOCK] Pleione replies predictably.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil & Whinoah
[SBLOCK]“Hello soft-skin,” Trayah replies switching to Eldish, “What brings you to our world?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah & RA]“I seek one of my Soul Mothers, Whisping” Whinoah replies in Eldish, “I am Whinoah, what is your name?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity](OOC: You can read both of those last posts by unleashed and Bront, as well as anything else they post, since they are the Lacerta and the girl ) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Rystil & Whinoah
[SBLOCK]“I am Trayah, a shaman of my people...excuse me if this seems impolite Whinoah, but what are you?” 

*As he awaits the soft-skin’s response, he turns to speak with the elder for a second.*

In Yharzu
[SBLOCK]“Shall we speak about the trouble in our language or the language the soft-skin is using?”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

M'ress and RA: [sblock]“Slagg, hurt some but mostly okay cause pretty has ‘make hurt go away’ stick.” The tralg makes a move for the Feldori girl, it’s big and clumsy but mostly gentle, “kitten should be safe too.”

* He obviously thinks the Feldori girl should ride on his back… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah][SBLOCK=Yharzu]"Hmm...Which do you think would be most prudent, Shaman Trayah?  I think that some time, at least, she must know, as she has agreed to help, but if you would rather I explain to you first, I will certainly do so."[/SBLOCK] *The elder replies.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]*The Feldori girl, frightened of the advancing Tralg, backs away, her lip trembling as her tail stands on end.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah & RA]“I am a nymph of the summer winds, or an Eurid Auran.” Whinoah says. “Do you always brush against strangers?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: and M’ress [sblock]* Slagg’s fat slightly deformed lip trebles in a pout as the Feldori girl backs away from him and his hand, on nearly impossibly long arms, nearly dropped to the forest floor, it wouldn’t be much of a surprise if his knuckles dragged on the ground whenever he walked…  He was smart enough to know when something as scared of him. *

“Kitten think I’m ugly and scary…  Me no want to help.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh that, most of my people would not notice such incidental contact...I’m sorry of it offended you Whinoah.”

In Yharzu (to the elder)
[SBLOCK]“Well if she has agreed to help, then we should not hide the information from her. Did the spirits mention her specifically?”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Trayah][SBLOCK=Yharzu]"They spoke of the Maiden of Wind and Stars.  It seems it must be her, don't you think?"[/SBLOCK] *The elder replies.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah & RA]“Tis alright, it normaly somewhat rude though.” Whinoah says. “Something I might expect a man to do.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I will try to make allowances for your sensibilities in future, as I have not spent time amongst soft-skins before apart from the Feldori,” Trayah replies, inclining his head.

In Yharzu (to the elder)
[SBLOCK]“One of my spirits confirmed that she is indeed of the air and she definitely comes from offworld, so I would have to agree with you honoured elder.”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Trayah][SBLOCK=Yharzu]"Agreed.  So, shall we speak of what we know?"[/SBLOCK] *The elder replies to Trayah.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah & RA]Whinoah listens, somewhat impatiently, to the two Lacerta's speak.  She looks around, examing others in the area, as well as wondering how the wind is today.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]*Whinoah sees the elders who are speaking with the two of them, plus a group of Lacerta and Feldori who have begun to fill into the depression to listen to the conference.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Please do most honoured elder,” Trayah replies in Eldish, including Whinoah once again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*Obscurity moves in closer to get a better look at the offworlder.  She is curious what the elders are talking about, something in the spirits and this girl.  Perhaps she is important to the council.  Obscurity presses forward to stand almost directly behind the Lacerta so that she can hear.  Thankfully she had studied up on her Yhrazu.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Slagg and M’ress ][sblock=in Tralg]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Kitten think I’m ugly and scary…  Me no want to help.”



"Slagg, this is likely the first time she has ever seen someone your size,"  M'ress reminded.  "With your power and strength . . . she would be naturally afraid - given mroe time around you, I'm certain that would be different."   She then looked to Pleoine for support. 

Thinking back to what he said earlier, M'ress asked, "Where did you get a pain go away stick?"  [/sblock]

[sblock=Feldori] "Easy cousin, he's big but he means you no harm.  He has a low self-esteem, so don't make him feel bad," M'ress replied as if taking the Feldori girl in her confidence.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock] * The gentle but deformed giant backed farther away from the young Feldori girl even as he continued to speak. *

“Slagg no want to help.  Pretty Pleione has stick.  Has more than one.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Trayah]*As they continue talking, a Feldori presses forward to stand almost directly behind Trayah so she can hear better.*

"Very well, I also believe it would be best," the elder speaks in Eldish, "As others have mentioned, the spirits have felt a darkness befalling us here, a darkness that may be spreading...This much you know already, but we do know a bit more.  Lacerta and Feldori from the village who have gone out to forage for herbs have been disappearing...and others have come back spooked, with tales of hearing snarls or catching glimpses of dark beasts in the jungle...but as you know, when our people come across a panther or a bear or even a huge serpent, they consider it to be a kindred spirit, so the thing about these sightings that has scared them is that they have also sensed a malicious spirit...And the malice is spreading.  In fact, Spelljamming contact has recently come to a temporary halt, as the Offworlders are probably waiting to see if it is safe to return again..." the elder speaks in Eldish.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]"I'm still not so fluent with Tralg, could you repeat that again in Seelie?  I'm sorry, M'ress,"[/SBLOCK] *Pleione asks the Feldori Gladiator kindly and apologetically.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"But...the elders said there are scary, dangerous things roaming the jungle now...Are you sure?  And what's a self a steam?"[/SBLOCK] *The little Feldori girl replies, still frightened of Slagg.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Trayah turns his head to look at the feldori which has moved up behind him, as he listens to the unsettling news, turning back when the elder finishes to ask a question in Eldish.*

“Is there a certain location where these sightings of dark beasts are most prevalent, honoured elder?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Pleione said:
			
		

> "I'm still not so fluent with Tralg, could you repeat that again in Seelie?  I'm sorry, M'ress,"



"No problem, dear one,"  M'ress replied.  "Slagg has informed me that he has no intention of helping the girl because the girl is afraid of him."   M'ress explained, using the tone that seemed to indicate that this had happened before. [/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress replied to the nymph in gentle tones.*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Feldori girl said:
			
		

> "But...the elders said there are scary, dangerous things roaming the jungle now...Are you sure?  And what's a self a steam?"



M'ress smiled at the girl, "I'll see what I can do . . . I haven't been home in quite some time."[/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress calmly spoke with the little girl in a rolling tongue.*
[Sblock=Tralg] "That's fine Slagg,"  M'ress replied, "She also mentioned there are scary, dangerous things roaming the jungle.  We should probably head back with her to get an idea of what we fell into." [/sblock]*M'ress finished the trifecta with some words with the Tralg.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]"It is spreading...soon it will envelop the village from every direction, and perhaps other villages as well...So far, the village's guardian spirits have kept the darkness at bay, but how long we will manage to stay safe is a question nagging on everyone's mind..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]"Oh...thanks, M'ress.  I thought it might be something like that from what I could make out, but I had hoped otherwise...He is such a big baby sometimes..."[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"In that case, welcome home cousin...I wish we could give you a happier welcome."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock]“No go near her people,”  Slagg says firmly, “they think Slagg ugly too!  Might attack Slagg!  Slagg wait here.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“We must head out to investigate then as soon as possible...I am ready to leave this minute should you wish it,” Trayah replies, inclining his head respectfully to the elders.

*He then turns his head slightly away from the elders and whispers to the air.*

In Yharzu (whispered)
[SBLOCK]“Traythvan can you ask the spirits of the trees if they have seen these dark beasts or felt the malicious spirit that accompanies them.”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 12, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*Startled that the Lacerta noticed her approach, Obscurity sinks back a bit.*

--Too late now. Just wait it out, this is too interesting.-- She thought to herself.  

--There must be trouble in one of the villages.  If this Lacerta and Nymph are going to be investigating perhaps I ought to follow them and see what's up.  If it is affecting Spelljamming to the planet then it has very far reaching effects.--

*For the moment Obscurity remains silent. Standing behind the Lacerta listening even to his strange whispered question.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]"That may be for the best, though if you need time to prepare beforehand, that is fine...I just don't know how long we can hold out..."

[SBLOCK=Trayah Only]*There is a pause before Traythvan whispers from the hanging branches: "Sadly, none of my brothers amidst the trees have seen these things, though they have felt a growing darkness as well..."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]Whinoah pauses for a moment, pondering what has been said. "I wish to help, and I fear for my Soul Mother, who may be out there as well.  What does the Maiden of Wind and Stars have to do with this?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Pleione said:
			
		

> "Oh...thanks, M'ress.  I thought it might be something like that from what I could make out, but I had hoped otherwise...He is such a big baby sometimes..."



"Sadly, this is one of those times,"  M'ress replied.  Keeping Pleione aware of everything, M'ress added,  "The young Feldori girl also mentioned there are scary, dangerous things roaming the jungle. I suggested to Slagg that we head back with her to get an idea of what we fell into."  [/SBLOCK]
*M'ress spoke with Pleione in Seelie pleasantly, though everything sounded pleasant in Seelie.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Feldori girl said:
			
		

> "In that case, welcome home cousin...I wish we could give you a happier welcome."



"Perhaps, trust me when I tell you that I am very happy to be home, regardless of what is happening," M'ress replied with a smile.[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress spoke with the Feldori girl for a moment, a smile on her face.  Her eyes got a distance look for a moment as though listening to something far away.*

[sblock=Rystil Only]*M'ress's thoughts drifted back to the time before . . . when she was home . . . she hadn't been so near spirits in sometime.  She tried to remember her teachings  of nature and spirits, listening and looking.*[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Trayah]"Ooyana, Spirit of Prophecy, said this...'The Traveler's Ward will come to the great oak, a shaman of great wisdom who may be able to help.  The Maiden of Wind and Stars and the Cat of many Faces shall he meet.  The Fallen Star shall bring forth Three to signify either bane or boon, and the Dark Lady hides just out of a sight, a hidden danger welling within her."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=M'ress and Slagg] [sblock=Tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “No go near her people,”  Slagg says firmly, “they think Slagg ugly too!  Might attack Slagg!  Slagg wait here.”



"Like you and I couldn't wipe the jungle floor with them.  You know I need you at my side, Slagg, who's going to cover me when I'm bounding around like an idiot?"  M'ress replied confidently.  "Let me see if the Feldori girl has an opinion about where the help her people need comes from."[/sblock]
*M'ress spoke with the Tralg confidently, then repeating the comments in Seelie to Pleione.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]"And I'll bet he refused, didn't he?"[/SBLOCK] *Pleione speaks gently in Seelie, sighing softly.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"Hmm...where have you been this time before you came with the fallen star?  Was it scary there?"[/SBLOCK] *The little Feldori girl asks M'ress curiously.*

[SBLOCK=M'ress]*Though M'ress's Spirit Sense has been dampened by her time away and is weak compared to her impressive Gladiatorial skill, she can still feel the spirit of the land faintly as she concentrates on the world around her, taking in the sights and sounds of the jungle.  It is a reassuring and comforting feeling.*[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M’ress [sblock] * Slagg grunts unhappily but makes no father protests for now. * [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]"If I am not the maiden you seek, then my Soul Mother may be.  I will help you however I can."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I was already travelling honoured elder, so everything I have is already on my back, packed and ready to go...unless you know of something specific needed to pursue this quest...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Taking in the prophecy of Ooyana, Trayah speaks again.*

“Ah so we should also seek a feldori before we set out on this journey...that makes sense as both the lacerta and feldori are in danger thus the spirits would require balance in solving the problem. Hmm, Garak dutiful youngling that he is, only mentioned the part about the Traveller’s Ward, though I guess he wasn’t told more at the time.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]"No...I'm not really sure about anything specific."

"What about the Drragonlorrd?" a blonde-haired Feldori questions a bit annoyedly, younger than the elders but still speaking as if she expects respect, "I still think that she is the obvious culprrit here." 

"Peace, Sirra.  She came to us as a peaceful representative of her people, and as a member of their ruling class, I do not think that she would wish to provoke such an incident.  I still think that if she was going to be stirring up trouble, she would have been covert about her arrival instead of so...ostentatious..."

"You arre too quick to discount the worrds of those who arre many yearrs yourr juniorr, Prrasaa.  But I speak for the Feldorri of the Shii'tarr.  Do not dismiss us so quickly."

"Please, Sirra, we have lived in harmony for centuries.  This time of crisis is the last time that we should become divisive, yess?" [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Pleione said:
			
		

> "And I'll bet he refused, didn't he?"



"Yes, dear one,"  M'ress replied.  "He is afraid they will fear him and possibly attack, then bad things would happen."  [/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress spoke with the nymph, somewhat distractedly, but there was a calmness to her that wasn't in her tone of voice for some time . . . a long time.*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...where have you been this time before you came with the fallen star?  Was it scary there?"



"That is a story best left for another time, cousin,"  M'ress replied.  "I would like my big friend to some with me to speak with your elders.  Will they have a problem with him?  Perhaps we can come close and someone could come out to speak with us."  [/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress spoke patiently with the young Feldori, asking several questions of the girl.*
[sblock=Rystil Only]_'I feel it . . . I thought I had lost it forever,'_ M'ress thought in wonder.  _'I wonder if I can find it again . . . perhaps if we aid my cousins.'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]"Oh dear!  And if they are all on edge about something, they just might...We need to let them know that Slagg is harmless unless provoked."[/SBLOCK] *Pleione replies worriedly.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"Well...uhh...the elders are really brave, so maybe they won't be scared of him?"[/SBLOCK] *The Feldori girl replies, unsure of herself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 12, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*Momentarily taken aback at the words of the elder, Eternity's expression shifts almost imperceptably.*

--There is no mistaking that the elder is referring to me.  'The Cat of Many Faces' that the Lacerta is to meet. Well no sense revealing that now, I would draw too much attention to my mission if I were to try and explain how that fits me. I shall have to follow this Lacerta if I am to find out why this prophet sought to include me and what trouble is facing this sphere.--[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]Whinoah, begining to understand the fear and worry of the people, calms slightly, and finds the patience to listen.  She is particularly observant of the Feldorri asking about the Dragonlord.

"Perhaps this Dragonlord can accompany us?  We could watch her if she is the cause, and it will allow her to prove herself trustworthy if she is not."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Pleione said:
			
		

> "Oh dear!  And if they are all on edge about something, they just might...We need to let them know that Slagg is harmless unless provoked."



"I will, dear one," M'ress replied.[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress spoke with the Nymph, agreeing with her.*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Feldori girl said:
			
		

> "Well...uhh...the elders are really brave, so maybe they won't be scared of him?"



"Let's not take that chance, cousin,"  M'ress replied.  "Please guide us to where your elders are.  We will stop before we get too close - to allow the tribe to get used to my friend first.  I think that sending someone out to greet us would be better than us heading into your village."[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress gave instructions to the young Feldori girl, then turned to the Tralg and Nymph.*

"Let's gather everything up that ours and head out,"  M'ress stated in Seelie then Tralg, "We will follow the child until we near her village then stop.  I will either go in with the child or have her send someone back with her from the village to speak with us."

[sblock=Rystil only]*During the journey, M'ress will continue to look for landmarks to determine where she is.  _'Am I near home?'_ M'ress thought. _'It's been so long . . . I don't know if I would recognize it.'_ [/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M’ress:[sblock]* Slagg grunted in annoyance at M’ress’ words but, as always, it was all bark and no bite when it came to her.  They had a deep bond, he knew instinctively that she would do as she felt was right but by doing so she would probably need his protection, and Slagg did what M’ress asked of him.  He gathered their few merger possessions, which were very merger compared to what he was use to carrying, but kept his axe close just in case things went bad… *

* Slagg fought off the urge to pick up M’ress, like Pleione he felt she would be safer on his broad shoulders, but he knew that she would never go for such overbearing protection. *

“Go now,” Slagg spoke in-between grunts. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]"That won't be as easy as you might think," Sirra replies cautiously, "Since the Drragonlorrd vanished into the jungles everr since the darrkness has been grrowing...We don't even know wherre she is for surre."

"Well, we do have a pretty good idea...She's supposed to be in the Lyrithian Copse, or somewhere nearby..."

"Supposedly, but we haven't hearrd back from anyone who visited therre for a long time.  Don't you think that this is a bit morre than coincidence?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Umm...okay.  But I think they're having a meeting or something soon so maybe they won't be able to come out?"[/SBLOCK] *The Feldori girl replies, not really sure, as she turns to lead the trio through the jungle.*

[SBLOCK=M'ress](OOC: Do you want to have M'ress come from the area around Chaarz village, the village where the PCs are gathering at the moment?  That's totally up to you [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M’ress: [sblock]* Slagg ignores the Feldori girl.  He doesn’t see her as a threat as he knows he could kill her at a moment’s notice but his eyes and sense work overtime in observing their surroundings. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Coincidence or not, it at least gives us a point to start investigating the incidents that are haunting the jungle,” Trayah interjects, as Sirra finishes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]"Well, finding her seems paramount regardless.  If she is the source, then finding her will help, and if now, her help could be vital."

Whinoah looks at Sirra "You seem to harbor great distrust for this Dragonlord.  Is there a reason why?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Feldori girl said:
			
		

> "Umm...okay.  But I think they're having a meeting or something soon so maybe they won't be able to come out?"



"Then if my friend still does not want to approach the village, I will enter the village with you,"  M'ress replied.  "Cousin, what is your name, that I may know you better?" [/SBLOCK] *M'ress spoke with and questioned the Feldori girl as they walked.*

[SBLOCK=Rystil Only] OOC: It would seem to be too incredible . . . but to have that happen would signify to M'ress that the spirits are at work here.  I'll put it back in your court - I would like it either way.  [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Trayah]"Do you know what a Dragonlord is, girl?  They are an evil cabal of men and women who drain away the life from the natural world in order to feed their own insatiable hunger for power..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Umm...okay.  I am called Jhirri, cousin.  What's your name?"[/SBLOCK] *The Feldori girl replies shyly.* [SBLOCK=M'ress](OOC: Hmm...we'll say she is part of the nearby Feldori tribe then.  It isn't as huge of a coincidence, but still shows the spirits' hand and makes things interesting )[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]"Ulgh, how vile," scoffs Whinoah. "But why would they work to kill the life they need for power?  That doesn't make sense."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Trayah]"Hmm?  What do you mean?  Do you mean the darkness the spirits feel?  It doesn't seem like the darkness is destroying all life or anything like that...in fact, if it is just killing animals and sentient beings, then it would be more of an effort to get rid of anyone who could stop her..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]"I guess I'm confused as to what this darkness is then." says Whinoah. "What is it, and what effects does it have?."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Trayah]"Unfortunately, that is the problem...we simply don't know.  But none of those who went to check have returned, and even some who barely strayed at all from the safety of the Spirit Circle around the village have gone missing...Other than a darkness the spirits have sensed, we know very little..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Trayah steps a short distance away from the conversation, still listening as he surveys the feldori present, wondering if any of them are the one spoken of. As he looks, he speaks to the empty air once again...*

In Yharzu (whispered)
[SBLOCK]“Amanal, can you sense any amongst the feldori who might be the Cat of Many Faces? I’m not sure what it means, but it doesn’t sound like any feldori I’ve ever met or heard of...”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]
[SBLOCK=Trayah Only]"Hmm...I am afraid that I cannot identify that for sure...The spirits of prophecy often speak in riddles...but have no worry, let us hope that this Feldori knows who she is, yes?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M’ress: [sblock]* As they continued on Slagg became annoyed with two things…  One the pace.  It was much to slow but he tried to be reasonable and the other was the lack of communication. *

“Pretty Pleione, M’ress.  Speak!  Me no understand kitten.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]"Go...uhh...cat...umm...wait," Pleione stumbles in broken Tralg.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Trayah continue to coverse with the air.*

In Yharzu (whispered)
[SBLOCK]“That is my greatest hope, that she does know she’s needed, but I wish she would present herself to the elders and offer her assistance. Perhaps the spirit refers to a feldori Animist, they can definitely change shape...”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah][SBLOCK=Trayah Only]"Yes...perhaps it is an Animist who is also skilled in other areas as well, and that is why she wears many faces?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]Whinoah, not quite sure who Trayah is talking to, simply smiles and waves at the air next to Trayah.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock]“Where cat wait pretty?”  Slagg asks as he looks deep into the jungle almost as if he expects an ambush…  

“Ambush.  Bad.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]*Pleione clears her throat and rubs it a bit before talking in Seelie to M'ress.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]"Oww...talking in Tralg really scratches at my throat, you know?  And I think I may be confusing him more...maybe I had better just let you handle talking in Tralg..."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Slagg and M’ress]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Pretty Pleione, M’ress.  Speak!  Me no understand kitten.”



"I'm sorry, Slagg,"  M'ress replied in Tralg.  "I was delivering our plan to the little kitten.  We are going to approach near her village then stop.  If you deem it safe, we can proceed.  Otherwise, I will accompany the child to the village to find out what is going on.  Apparently, there is something bad happening around here that we fell into."  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Trayah continues to speak to the winds...*

In Yharzu (whispered)
[SBLOCK]“Something I hadn’t considered Far-Strider, a feldori with many talents, indeed that could be the meaning...thank you for your council, I don't know where I'd be at times without it.”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M’ress: [sblock]* Confused by the change in language Slagg forgets about the ‘ambush’ and plucks the slender Pleione from his back and lowers her before his large, deformed, yet very sad and confused face. *

“No, no understand pretty again.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock]*With Pleione still in hand Slagg nods his head dumbly and surprisingly in understanding of M’ress words. *

“Okay.  Slagg say safe or not safe.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Slagg and M'ress]*With Pleione still in hand Slagg nods his head dumbly and surprisingly in understanding of M’ress words. *



			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Okay.  Me say safe or not safe.”



"Pleione explained that speaking Tralg was hard on her throat,"  M'ress explained in Tralg.  "I trust your judgment, Slagg, but I intend to find out what is going on around here.  This is the planet I was from . . . before the Pits."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,”  Slagg looks back towards Pleione with a pained expression but lifts her back up to his shoulders, “pretty, no speak to me I understand…”

* Slagg gets noticeable excited when M’ress says she is home. *

“Lots of trees!  My home have few but lots of mountains and hills!  Slagg trust.  Slagg follow.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah][SBLOCK=Trayah Only]"You are welcome, young one...But it is only one way to look at those words...quite a puzzle they are.  And speaking of puzzles, do you think that girl can see Spirits, or is she just waving at nothing?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Jhirri said:
			
		

> "Umm...okay.  I am called Jhirri, cousin.  What's your name?"



"I am M'ress, cousin,"  M'ress replied. [/SBLOCK] *M'ress replied, sounding a lot like she was introducing herself.  She watched her surrounding, though her mind seemed distant.* [SBLOCK=Rystil Only](OOC: That's fine - I like interesting - I lost this post for a while - figured that's why we weren't moving forward.)  [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Slagg and M'ress]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Lots of trees!  My home have few but lots of mountains and hills!  Slagg trust.  Slagg follow.”



"I am glad to hear that, Slagg,"  M'ress replied in Tralg, relieved.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Okay Cousin M'ress...right this way,"[/SBLOCK] *The Feldori replies with a sweet little smile, as she leads the three forward again, eventually reaching a clearing with a village, where a wide dome-shaped depression in the ground is filled with Lacerta and Feldori, apparently being used as a meeting-ground.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Trayah looks around and spies Whinoah smiling and waving, he grins exposing some of his sharp teeth, before turning back and speaking again.*

In Yharzu (whispered)
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t see any spirits where she is looking, so I’d guess she’s just waving politely assuming I’m actually talking to someone...instead of the normal reaction of thinking those who can see spirits are crazy.”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M'ress: [sblock]“More Catgirls!” Slagg yelled excitedly, he always referred to Feldori as Catgirls even though M’ress has tried to teach him the proper pronunciation of her people.  First, for the longest of time, he had been unable pronounce it and once that milestone had been met he still wasn’t able to remember it for long so he still referred to them as Catgirls for that is what they were to his simple eyes, “like you M’ress!  Home?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah][SBLOCK=Trayah Only]"Perhaps so...perhaps so," Amanal replies, a bit amusedly.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Returning to his previous position, Trayah speaks to the assembled elders again.*

“Well the prophecy seems to suggest that the Dragonlord or Dark Lady has some part in this and she may pose some danger in future, though I don’t think that is the case at the moment Sirra,” he says inclining his head respectfully to the feldori, “The thought of associating with such a being though does make me feel uneasy to say the least, but perhaps her understanding of the darker forces will allow us to comprehend what is happening. Should no new insight come from us finding her, at least we can watch her to make sure she does no harm of her own on top of what is already occurring.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Slagg and M'ress]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “More Catgirls! . . . like you M’ress!  Home?”



"Easy, big guy," M'ress said in Tralg, though she couldn't help smiling at Slagg.  "Like cats, we don't want to startle them with loud noises or sudden moves." 

She considered his question a moment longer . . . this area look familiar . . . she had been her before, but it was so long ago (in experiences, not necessarily time) that she was uncertain.  "This seems close to home . . . but I am not certain," M'ress answered hesitantly.  She motioned for the Fledori girl to wait a moment.

"Slagg, do you think it's safe to go forward for you,"  M'ress asked as she looked around herself.   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock] “Me go home with M’ress! Slagg nodded enthusiastically, he was still excited but less so than before as he was trying to be good, “you stay close.  We go if I say so.  Deal?”

* Slagg liked the word ‘deal’ as it showed his impressive intelligence as many tralgs couldn’t grasp that concept. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]"Yes, I also think that may be best," the Lacerta elder agrees.

*Sirra looks like she may have been close to taking offense at being called down by her given name, rather than her title of chieftainess, but if so she says nothing, out of respect for the authority of a fairly powerful Shaman.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Slagg and M'ress] [sblock=Tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Me go home with M’ress! You stay close.  We go if I say so.  Deal?”



"We go if you say so, but I may come back to find out about home, okay?  I will tell the girl to lead us in,"  M'ress asked.[/sblock]  
*M'ress didn't like when he painted her into a corner like this . . . and the big guy had no idea usually that he was doing it.  She remembered this one time in the pits . . . M'ress shock herself from her reverie.*

[sblock=Feldori] "Lead on, cousin,"  M'ress said calmly to the Feldori girl.[/sblock]*M'ress spoke clamly with the Feldori child.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock]Slagg was agitated and reluctant to agree to such a term, it could be dangerous for her to be out alone, but he did so cause he trusted her, “ah…  Deal.  But I watch if you do!”

* The monstrous Tralg followed the others just as M’ress had asked him to… * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Having noticed the feldori’s reaction, Trayah looks to make amends.*

“Pardon me chieftainess,” Trayah begins, bowing his head respectfully to Sirra again, “I forgot your title in my enthusiasm to state my thoughts on how we should proceed, pray forgive my oversight.”

OOC: Oops...I forgot she was a tribal leader.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil] "I guess the next step is to find the Cat of Many Faces," Whinoah says, "If we are to believe and follow the prophecy." 

OOC: It took me a bit, but I figured out how you got the maiden thing.  Of course, Whinoah won't for a while.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Uh...cousin, the monster guy is following us in--cousin, didn't you say that you tell me we should go in without him so he doesn't scare everyone which might make him angry?"[/SBLOCK] *The little Feldori girl asks M'ress.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]*Sirra's nose twitches slightly, and her tail goes down from where it was standing on end to drift more lazily about again.*

"Yes...that may be a good idea, child.  However, it is difficult to interpret what the Cat of Many Faces might be...whereas the next part, the Fallen Star, we think we know...Just a little while ago, a streak of light shone through the night sky, like a fallen star, and then it slammed into the jungle nearby.  We consider it likely that this is the fallen star of which the prophecy speaks."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil] "That I can help with immediately," Whinoah says, "I am no stranger to the jungle, even one as different as the on here.   So, Trayah, is it simple me and you for now then?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes I believe so Whinoah, unless the feldori spoken of decides to show herself shortly. I am prepared to leave as soon as we receive directions towards this Fallen Star and the Lyrithian Copse, so if you need to pack some belongings perhaps now would be the time,” Trayah responds.

Turning back to the elders, he says, “Elders, chieftainess, if you could give us directions to these locations we can begin our search...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil] "I am ready to go, and have all my things," Whinoah says.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]"Very well then.  Can you remember it if I tell you, or will you need the directions carved into a length of wood?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil] "I can remember, but carved into wood wouldn't hurt." Whinoah says.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]"Very well."

*The Lacerta elder sends one of the other Lacerta to get a length of wood, as he gives directions through the jungle to both sites.  Then, when the long wooden staff arrives, he carves some Yharzu symbols that Whinoah can't understand gently into the wood.*

"There you go.  I shall pray to the spirits for your success."

"We all will," Sirra adds solemnly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Very well then. Can you remember it if I tell you, or will you need the directions carved into a length of wood?"



“As Whinoah says, our memories should suffice...but a physical reminder wouldn’t hurt,” Trayah remarks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Bowing to the assembled elders Trayah reaches for the staff before replying.*

“Yes, may the spirits favour us in this endeavour...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil] "Thank you.  You have been most kind, and I hope my services can help you in this endevor."

"Let us be off then," Whinoah says, after examining the map quickly. "Time seems to be something we have little of."

[sblock=RA]How are the winds here, and how easy are swingable vines to access?[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]*The gathered elders bow slightly.*

[SBLOCK=Whinoah Only]*The hot and humid jungle floor is sheltered for the most part from the wind's blow by the thick canopy overhead, even in areas where the underbrush is cleared for the village, like here.*

*Without much underbrush, the vines are not readily accessible in the village, but in the jungle proper, a little bit of climbing amongst the trees can bring a deft jungle-goer to a median level above the underbrush but still several levels below the canopy, where thick vines and interconnected climbable branches are more prevalent.*[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: Note that the staff carvings are not a map, but actually written directions in Yharzu )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]Whinoah returns the slight bow and then looks to Trayah, who now has the directions.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Whinoah & Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, let us begin our quest Whinoah...I only wish we knew where the Cat of Many Faces was. We should head for the Fallen Star first I think,” Trayah remarks, as he begins to lead the way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Rystil]Whinoah nods and begins to follow Trayah.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]*M'ress agreed with the Tralg watching over her . . . she actually was grateful that he would do that.*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Feldori girl said:
			
		

> "Uh...cousin, the monster guy is following us in--cousin, didn't you say that you tell me we should go in without him so he doesn't scare everyone which might make him angry?"



"He had a change of heart, after learning that we are on my homeworld," M'ress explained.  "It will be up to us to make certain that he doesn't scare people or get angry . . . mostly me.  Slagg may try and pick you up to ride on his shoulders . . . don't worry, it's his way of protecting people he likes."[/SBLOCK] *M'ress replied to the little girl.*

[sblock=Tralg] "Slagg, the little Feldori girl was just concerned about you, isn't that nice?" Ma'ress explained to Slagg.  "When we get over there, they may never have seen a Tralg before so you might scare them a bit.  I'll try to make everything okay, but don't go attacking them unless they hurt one of us first, okay?" [/sblock]  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA and M'ress: [SBLOCK]“Yeah.  Slagg ugly.”  

* The tralg agreed as he nodded stupidly again.  Though he was dense and slow to thought somewhere in there he sadly understood that he would indeed scare them. *

RA: [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 Hey.  If you have no objections I’m going to edit all my posts and remove the pronouns like I and Me and replace them with his name…  Me not so good at playing dumb character. 





 [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 14, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*As the Lacerta and Nymph leave the room, Obscurity follows, using the crowd to obfuscate her presence. Seeing how worried they are about the lack of the cat of many faces, she will reveal herself soon after the two of them are alone*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah]*Suddenly, as Trayah and Whinoah are just heading out, they see a huge hairy monstrous beast, almost nine feet tall with big sharp teeth, that is carrying a beautiful Lavender-haired girl and seems to stomping along after a young Feldori child and an adult Feldori in black armour, perhaps chasing them to the village.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Whinoah and Rystil]*Trayah lets the staff fall to the ground, preparing himself to fight or cast, as he calls out to the feldori.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]“Quickly run this way, there is a large beast behind you...”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Slagg and M'ress][sblock=Tralg]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Yeah.  Slagg ugly.”



"Not so much ugly as different, Slagg," M'ress tried to coomfort, then has trouble coming up with anything more.[/sblock]
*M'ress motioned for the Feldori girl to proceed.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]*As the group moves towards the village, a Lacerta with pebbly forest-green skin who sees Slagg drops the staff he was carrying, preparing to fight or cast a spell, as he calls out in Feldori:*[SBLOCK=Feldori]“Quickly run this way, there is a large beast behind you...”[/SBLOCK]

*Also, a girl with bright red hair and golden eyes nocks an arrow to her bow and calls out in Seelie:*[SBLOCK=Seelie]"Sister, are you all right?"[/SBLOCK] [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

[sblock=Treyah and RA]Whinoah grabs her bow, nocks an arrow, and moves closer to the rucas, hoping to see what is happening.  
[sblock=Seelie]"Sister, are you all right?" she calls out to the lavender-haired girl. 

OOC: She's assuming it's a nymph based on the limited description.[/sblock]

As she approaches, her worst fears are realized.  She screams out in horror [sblock=Eldish]"It's a MALE!  Aim between it's legs!"[/sblock]

Whinoah lines up a clean shot, hoping to make this one count (IE - Aiming this round)[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg][SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Lacerta said:
			
		

> “Quickly run this way, there is a large beast behind you...”



"Easy Lacerta, this so called beast is my companion and friend," M'ress quickly replied.  "My name is M'ress."[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress called out to the Lacerta, hands out and open and upraised (in a stop motion).*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Bright hair said:
			
		

> "Sister, are you all right?"



"I am fine . . . thank you for asking,"  M'ress replied wryly.  "If you're referring to the Nymph, her name is Pleione, and she is a friend of the Tralg and I." [/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress spoke with the one with bright, in introduction.*

[sblock=Tralg] "Easy, big guy, just introducing ourselves, I was right - they have never seen a Tralg before,"  M'ress calmly explained to Slagg.[/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress then spoke to the Tralg, calmly.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]*As the girl with the bow approaches a bit more, she points at Slagg and screams out in horror:[SBLOCK=Eldish]"It's a MALE! Aim between it's legs!"[/SBLOCK] *Then she lines up a clean shot, hoping to make this one count.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=M'ress and Slagg]







			
				Bright Hair said:
			
		

> *As the girl with the bow approaches a bit more, she points at Slagg and screams something out in horror*




[sblock=Feldori] "Fine!! You want to fight when I'm trying to play nice?  Fine!"  M'ress called out.[/sblock]
*M'ress yelled out at the bright haired one as she charged.*

[sblock=Rystil Only] OOC: Close the distance (can move 60' base), charging and blocking shot if possible.  Signature move, disarm.  Should be +18 to Disarm, unarmed.  If successful, I should be holding the bow. <crosses fingers>[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2005)

[sblock=ra]If the opportunity presents itself in the confusion, Obscurity will use the power of her ring to disappear.  She then stays off to the side, ready to come to the aid of the Lacerta and the Nymph.  She knows their mission is very important to her own and she will move to protect them if the need arises.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah and Whinoah][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Easy Lacerta, this so called beast is my companion and friend," M'ress quickly replied. "My name is M'ress." [/SBLOCK] *The Feldori calls out to the Lacerta, hands out and open and upraised (in a stop motion), but her expression sours at Whinoah's knocking of the bow as she calls out [SBLOCK=Feldori]"Fine!! You want to fight when I'm trying to play nice? Fine!"[/SBLOCK] and begins to charge.*
[/SBLOCK]

*M'ress (also known as the Feldori in black armour) charges Whinoah (also known as Bright Hair) at an astonishing speed, easily moving twice as fast as most ordinary mortals, as she pounces forward and makes a flashy forward sweep with her bare hand that seems like it is destined to be a totally ineffective attack.  However, the fancy manoeuvre hid a trick, as the Feldori hooks her hand under Whinoah's bow and uses her momentum to twist the weapon out of the Nymph's grasp into into her own hands.*

(OOC: 

M'ress's Initiative 15 + 6 = 21
Whinoah's Initiative 11 + 6 = 17
Trayah's Initiative 17 + 0 = 17
Slagg's Initiative 7 + 2 = 9)
M'ress's Disarm Roll vs Whinoah's Opposed Roll 12 + 18 = 30 vs 7 + 17 = 24, Success.

Whinoah's turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*Right on the heels of the black=armoured Feldori's disarm, Obscurity takes the opportunity from the flashy move, which has drawn the onlookers' eyes, to become invisible.*

(OOC: Obscurity's Initiative 14 + 6 = 20)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

*Whinoah AC: 23 (27 vs AoO) 24 vs the Hairy Beast (Slagg)*

Obviously upset, Whinoah yells at the Feldori who disarmed her.
[sblock=Eldish]"What do you think you're doing?  Don't you see that man behind you?  You're in great danger!"[/sblock]She steps back (full move) and draws a throwing axe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Seelie]"Easy, Sister.  This Tralg is a friend.  Please, put down your weapon...I am Pleione.  What's your name, Sister?"[/SBLOCK] *Pleione, the lavender-haired woman, speaks.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Standing where he is, Trayah yells in his most commanding voice at the combatants.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]“Stop fighting, she doesn’t understand you M’ress.”[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Seelie]“Stop fighting Whinoah, the beast in not an enemy.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Whinoah keeps her stance defensive but at a ready, and looks a bit more confused.

[sblock=Seelie]"I am Whinoah.  Are you sure that Male is not using the power between his legs to influence you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Seelie]"Wha...huh?  What do you mean by that, Sister...unless...Oh dear, yes, look at you, with the bow and the axe and those clothes.  You must be a Conacian Amazon--am I right?  Don't worry, Slagg is actually quite gentle unless provoked."[/SBLOCK] *Pleione replies in soothing Seelie, as she also strokes her hand gently on Slagg's shoulder to calm him.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Seeing Pleione sooth the savage male, Whinoah relaxes a bit.
[sblock=Seelie]"If you say so Sister, I will believe you for now.  I'm well aware of how to remove the male power though, and if he harms you or anyone else here, I will not hesitate to do so."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

*M'ress twirled the newly acquired bow in her left hand (like a baton) as she listened to the others.*



			
				the Lacerta said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Feldori] “Stop fighting, she doesn’t understand you M’ress.”  [/SBLOCK]






			
				Bright Hair said:
			
		

> [sblock=Seelie]"If you say so Sister, I will believe you for now.  I'm well aware of how to remove the male power though, and if he harms you or anyone else here, I will not hesitate to do so." [/sblock]



*M’ress spoke sweetly with the bright haired one.*
[sblock=Seelie] “Since we are handing out standing threats, Whinoah,”  M’ress cautioned, sweetly for Slagg’s benefit.  “Understand that people are different . . . and if what you deem as harm is different from mine and you 'remove' him . . . I will end you.” [/sblock]

*M’ress called out to the Tralg in a gutteral language.*
[sblock=Tralg] “Easy, Slagg, I think we’ve got it under control.  No need to bring the thunder . . . yet,” M’ress called out to Slagg.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=RA]*M'ress considered breaking the bow over her knee, _'it would likely save a lot of problems later,'_ M'ress thought. She made a half motion to do so, then stopped.  They were no longer in the pits and this bow could be a prized possession, she shouldn't break it just to demoralize the archer.  There was no need yet, but she would hold onto it until the danger had passed.

OOC: If the axe gets thrown, M'ress will attempt to parry or block it with the woman's bow (from the side of course ).[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

* The giant beast grunted… *

(Tralg) [sblock]“Slagg leave.  Go back to jungle.  Safe for all.”[/sblock]

* …and turned back to the jungle and began walking through the undergrowth with little care for the safety of the undergrowth. *

RA Only: [sblock] * Slagg though dumb realized that the ruckus was over him.  He didn’t belong and he made no effort to stay. *









*OOC:*


 Pleione is still on his back.  He makes no effort to put her on the ground. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Whinoah looks a bit concerned to the Black Armored Feldori
[sblock=Seelie]"I don't think you understand.  My sisters told me that males hold great power in their weak spot, and that power is used to spread evil and control women.  Is that not a typical male?  Perhaps he's influenced you with his power."

Whinoah has some inspiration "Are you from the fallen star that crashed outside the villiage?" 

"My sisters told me to never trust a male, but if you and Pleione will vouge that he won't use his power on me, I will try to keep my distrust in check."[/sblock]
As the conversation progresses, Whinoah turns from confontational, to inquisitive, to compromising and concerned.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Tralg] 







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Slagg leave.  Go back to jungle.  Safe for all.”



[/sblock]
*M’ress pointed at the Tralg and spoke  with the bright haired one, exasperated.*

[Sblock=Seelie] “Now look at what you did!” M’ress replied, exasperated. “He thinks if he leaves eveyone will be happier!”[/sblock]

*M’ress called out to the Tralg, pleading.*
[sblock=Tralg] “Come on, big guy!”  M’ress pleaded.  “The bright haired one has never even seen a guy before, not to mention a Tralg! Stay . . . let’s see what we can find out!”  [/sblock]

*M’ress then spoke with the bright haired one, a good bit.*
[sblock=Seelie] 







			
				Whinoah said:
			
		

> "I don't think you understand.  My sisters told me that males hold great power in their weak spot, and that power is used to spread evil and control women.  Is that not a typical male?  Perhaps he's influenced you with his power."



“Sister, I can still walk . . . he hasn’t done anything with his ‘power’ to me,”  M’ress replied wryly.



			
				Whinoah said:
			
		

> "Are you from the fallen star that crashed outside the village?"



“Yeah, that’s us . . . riders of the fallen star,”  M’ress agreed.



			
				Whinoah said:
			
		

> "My sisters told me to never trust a male, but if you and Pleione will vouge that he won't use his power on me, I will try to keep my distrust in check."



“That would be wise, for all of us,”  M’ress finished.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Tralg]“Still safe.  You can stay.  She no like tralg!” [/sblock]

* The giant tralg continued on his way, yelling something few could understand over his shoulder as he did so, as Pleione rode silently upon a saddle of sometime that hung from his giant shoulders. *


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Still safe.  You can stay.  She no like tralg!”



"Maybe if you stayed she would learn to like you!!" M'ress yelled out, then coughed.  Yelling Tralg was tough.  "Running doesn't solve anything!  We could have new friends here!"  [/sblock]
*M'ress yelled out to the Tralg, then coughed a couple of times.  Yelling the language seemed difficult on the throat.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*Obscurity moves silently in closer to Whinoah and Trayah still ready to defend them if needed. She watches as the big hairy beast wanders away.  The situation seems to have calmed but she remains on the defensive.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Tralg]“You have friends!  Slagg have you and Pleione!” [/sblock]

* The giant stopped his movements and turned around.  He made no efforts to retreat father into the jungle but made no effort to again come closer. Slagg called out, obviously screaming his native language wasn’t an issue for him. *

[sblock=Tralg]“Slagg wait.  Slagg watch from here.  Still safe so you stay, M’ress.”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

*M'ress nodded in response to the Tralg's speech, then turned to regard the others.  She lookedfor the little feldori girl, to make certai nshe was safe.  As she did so, she spoke in the only language the newcomers had both used.

[sblock=Seelie] "So . . . my Tralg friend is maintaining his distance so you don't feel threatened by him,"  M'ress explained.  "The little one explained that the elders were having some trouble around here . . . and we're the ones who fell from the sky . . . ."[/sblock]
*M'ress spoke to the others in the same voice that she spoke with Pleione.  When she nearly finished speaking her focus had drifted a bit and she was eying their wilderness surroundings.*


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=RA]*M'ress was confident that she could still handle the pair until Slagg could get to them.  As she finished her speech her gaze was drain to the wilderness about her . . . it was alive . . . there were spirits . . . animals.  She wondered if she could call her friends . . . if if they were dead, killed the day she was taken . . . would they be close . . . even still alive.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

* Slagg watched, Pleione had a good view from her the protection of the saddle, while he kept his axe close and ready for battle.  His unstoppable savagery could be upon them in a moments notice. *

RA:[sblock] 







*OOC:*


 I have Slagg at about 200 feet to 100 yard  He wouldn’t venture far enough away that he could reach M’ress the round after he started moving that way.  (aka one round of pure travel followed by arriving the next round.) 





  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]_All of these creatures are hasty and violent, I do not relish working with such..._[/SBLOCK]
*Trayah bends to pick up the staff he dropped, as he considers all that has been said, shaking his head all the while. He then straightens and adds his own words to theirs.*

*Trayah speaks for some time in the musical speech everyone else is using.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]“I suppose you don’t know M’ress, but there has been talk of dark beasts and malevolent forces in the jungles surrounding this village which we were about to investigate. So I hope you can understand when we saw your friend we thought he may have been one of these creatures and reacted accordingly to defend this village of Feldori and Lacerta,” he says, emphasising the racial names.

“Hmm, so you three are another part of the prophecy...The Fallen Star shall bring forth three to signify either bane or boon...hmm, I was worried about that, bane or boon, and it seems my worries weren’t entirely unfounded. Come Whinoah, we must be about our quest, though I guess we should search for the Dragonlord now, as those of the Fallen Star have found their way to us. Since you are part of the prophecy M’ress I will ask you and your companions to join us, we don’t have time for any more of this hostility now when the villages are in danger...introductions can be made on the way if you are worried about such niceties...”[/SBLOCK]
*With that Trayah consults the staff he is holding, nods his head, and heads into the surrounding jungle, assuming they will follow.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*Obscurity maneuvers around infront of the group to get ahead of the Lacerta.  She pauses on the other side of a tree just outside the village trying to decide how best to introduce herself.  With that big lumbering oaf so quick to anger she is not sure it would work to just appear out of thin air. *

--Nothing risked, nothing gained. -- she thinks to herself again.  --How did that become my mantra?  I've never been so reckless--

*With that thought she turns visible again and waits for the group to pass by the tree she is standing behind.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> [sblock=Seelie] "So . . . my Tralg friend is maintaining his distance so you don't feel threatened by him,"  M'ress explained.  "The little one explained that the elders were having some trouble around here . . . and we're the ones who fell from the sky . . . ."[/sblock]



Whinoah puts her axe away and approaches M'ress.  Her walk is of that of an accomplished warrior, though her mannor is not offensive at the moment.
[sblock=Seelie]"It appears I might have been a bit hasty.  I have been told much of males, but this is the first one I've seen.  I will try to be more open minded about him."[/sblock]
Whinoah holds her hand out, motioning towards her bow.


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Lacerta said:
			
		

> “I suppose you don’t know M’ress, but there has been talk of dark beasts and malevolent forces in the jungles surrounding this village which we were about to investigate. So I hope you can understand when we saw your friend we thought he may have been one of these creatures and reacted accordingly to defend this village of Feldori and Lacerta,” he says, emphasising the racial names.
> 
> “Hmm, so you three are another part of the prophecy...The Fallen Star shall bring forth three to signify either bane or boon...hmm, I was worried about that, bane or boon, and it seems my worries weren’t entirely unfounded. Come Whinoah, we must be about our quest, though I guess we should search for the Dragonlord now, as those of the Fallen Star have found their way to us. Since you are part of the prophecy M’ress I will ask you and your companions to join us, we don’t have time for any more of this hostility now when the villages are in danger...introductions can be made on the way if you are worried about such niceties...”



"I would have liked to speak with the elders myself, Lacerta,"  M'ress replied after the Lacerta's length explanation.  [/SBLOCK]
*After the Lacerta spoke at length, M'ress gave a short reply.  She thought of translating to Slagg, but her throat would be raw yelling that much Tralg over the distance.*


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Whinoah said:
			
		

> "It appears I might have been a bit hasty.  I have been told much of males, but this is the first one I've seen.  I will try to be more open minded about him."



"I do appreciate that, Whinaoh, is it?"  M'ress replied.[/sblock]
*The bright hair spoke with M'ress who gave a short reply.  When Whinoah help her hand out toward the bow, M'ress stopped twirling it and regarded it . . . inspecting it for craftsmanship and worth.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]“Delay the quest if you must M’ress, but they will tell you little more than I...we shall wait at the edge of the village for a short while though if you must hear it from the elders, though I chafe at the delay,” Trayah replies as he passes M’ress, over his should as he continues he says, “I am known as Trayah.”[/SBLOCK]
*Trayah speaks in the musical language as he passes M’ress.*


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Trayah said:
			
		

> “Delay the quest if you must M’ress, but they will tell you little more than I...we shall wait at the edge of the village for a short while though if you must hear it from the elders, though I chafe at the delay,” Trayah replies as he passes M’ress, over his should as he continues he says, “I am known as Trayah.”



"Greetings Trayah, may the spirits guide your path,"  M'ress replied in an animist greeting.  M'ress spoke plainly with the Lacerta - not in a mean way, just a non-nonsense manner.  "I have every intention of speaking with the elders, friend.  I don't know you, and I would prefer to learn of the time I have been away.  If you want to go against the prophesy by heading off on your own . . . fine." [/SBLOCK]*M'ress greeted the Lacerta, then spoke plainly with him.*

[sblock=Tralg] "Come, Slagg, let's the three of us speak with the elders.  See what's going on," M'ress called out.[/sblock]
*M'ress called out to the Tralg.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

M'ress finds the bow is indeed of exceptional quality, with a gusting wind pattern carved down and around the shaft.
[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I do appreciate that, Whinaoh, is it?"  M'ress replied.



"It is.  And you are known as M'ress, yes?" Whinoah says.  "One of my Soul Mothers made that for me before she left to wander to winds of the stars."[/sblock]
Whinoah looks a bit aprehensive as M'ress examines the bow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

* Slagg’s feet started moving before his brain processed all the information, M’ress had called and he moved to her side instinctively, but he was a good counter, he could count far into double digits, and he counted more than three and that lead to many questions.  Questions that would have to wait as he drew near the others.  He made no effort to hide dislike for the bright haired female.  She had pointed a bow at him and that made her bad in his simple mind. He grunted as he passed. *

[sblock=Tralg]“Why only three?”  [/sblock]

* Seeing the bow in M’ress hands he frowns and grunts again. *

[sblock=Tralg]“Me have bow?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Why only three?”



"These two have already talked with the Elders, and I think that if they can - we should, too," M'ress replied.  "Plus, the little cat girl was taking us to them.  Slagg . . .  you've got me saying it now."  [/sblock]
*M'ress spoke with the Tralg as he approached in a warm friendly manner.  She then looked for the Feldori girl who had guided them in.*

[sblock=Tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Me have bow?”



*M'ress smiled and thought about it.*  "No . . . I don't think so, big guy,"  M'ress replied, "it is made for weaker hands than yours . . . I'm just not certain I should give it back to the one I took it from.  Remember all of the weapons I took in the pits . . . we never had to give them back before . . . ."  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock=Tralg]“Saying it?  Say what?”  [/sblock]

* The giant looks confused as he speaks but it doesn’t last long as he motions to the bow in M’ress’ hand. *

[sblock=Tralg]“Slagg remember.  You keep.  I break.  Same thing.  No give backs.”  [/sblock]

* He firmly agreed with her. *


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Whinoah said:
			
		

> "It is.  And you are known as M'ress, yes?" Whinoah says.  "One of my Soul Mothers made that for me before she left to wander to winds of the stars."



"Indeed it is,"  M'ress replied.  "This bow is a fine weapon . . . magical too, if I'm not mistaken.  Do you have other strings for it?"  [/sblock]
*M'ress spoke questioningly to the bright haired one, as Slagg approached.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Indeed it is,"  M'ress replied.  "This bow is a fine weapon . . . magical too, if I'm not mistaken.  Do you have other strings for it?"



"Tis but finely crafted."  Whinoah says "I would ask that you return it please."[/sblock]
[sblock=Sense motive 5]Whinoah is beginning to look extremely agitated about something, as her eyes are fixated on her bow[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

*Mress notices the little Feldori girl, who has moved surreptitiously to cower by a nearby tree.*

[SBLOCK=BS]Cat-girl instead of Feldori [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah stops where he is to talk to M’ress so he needn’t yell.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]“By the look of things M’ress, you have been away a long time and we definitely don’t have the time for a recounting of that duration, especially if you wish information of your own village. As for the prophecy it says only that the Fallen Star will bring forth three, not that I must travel with them for a successful outcome, as it indicates they could either be a help or a hindrance. I do not know yet which your companions are, but you to this point haven’t been a boon...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*Obscurity waits patiently listening for the approach of footsteps.  When none follows she peaks out behind the tree making sure to stay hidden.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Whinoah said:
			
		

> "Tis but finely crafted."  Whinoah says "I would ask that you return it please."



"You seem honorable enough, and you are on a quest to save the village," M'ress considered.  "What do you offer in return for this weapon won fairly? [/sblock]
*M'ress asked the bright-haired one a question.*

[sblock=Tralg] "Seeing what she'll offer in exchange . . . ,"  M'ress smiled wide.[/sblock]
*M'ress spoke briefly with the Tralg.*

[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Trayah said:
			
		

> “By the look of things M’ress, you have been away a long time and we definitely don’t have the time for a recounting of that duration, especially if you wish information of your own village. As for the prophecy it says only that the Fallen Star will bring forth three, not that I must travel with them for a successful outcome, as it indicates they could either be a help or a hindrance. I do not know yet which your companions are, but you to this point haven’t been a boon...”



[/sblock]
*M'ress smiled wide, her white teeth a sharp contrast to her otherwise dark appearance.  Her fur ruffled a bit, and there was a all too recognizable glint in her eye.*
[sblock=Seelie]"My dear Lacerta . . . I just got done falling from the sky in a virtual ball of fire and I'm not even singed.  I've downed or dropped (since there's no kill in seelie) more foes in a month than you've probably seen in this incarnation.  My tralg friend has been through more . . . and if you don't think we can help, fine.  But . . . you don't want to disparage my worth . . . or that of my friends," M'ress finished.  "And you _don't _ want us to be a bane . . . ."[/sblock]*M'ress replied at length to the Lacerta.*

[sblock=Feldori] "Come Jihrri, it is time to lead us to the elders so we can help against the bad things," M'ress called out.[/sblock]
*M'ress spotted the young Feldori and waved, calling out to her.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Tralg]“Slagg rather break.” [/sblock]

* The tralg grunted in annoyance but kept himself close to M’ress yet closer still to bright-hair. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

*The little Feldori girl nods and motions for M'ress and Slagg to follow, though she still looks at the Tralg like he might attack at any moment, as she leads the Three from the Fallen Star into the village proper.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]“My you take offense from the simpest words Feldori, did I say you were not welcome to join our quest...no...I but said unto this point YOU had not been a help, and said nothing to disparage you or your companions, but I will now. You M’ress are naught but a bully and a braggart to strike first and then claim the bow won fairly, return it to the nymph and go speak to the elders...”[/SBLOCK]

*Trayah speaks angrily to M’ress before walking to the edge of the village, where he squats on his haunches to wait.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

[sblock=Seelie]


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "You seem honorable enough, and you are on a quest to save the village," M'ress considered.  "What do you offer in return for this weapon won fairly?



"What right have you to take it?  You and the male barge into this camp, as if attacking, disarm me so I do, say you come in peace, and then demand payment for my weapon back? I have already given my word I shall treat the male fairly, and have promised my services to the village for no reward at all, and now you demand payment for my own weapon?  That does not seem like honor to me." [/sblock]
Whinoah looks to the other Nymph riding the male. 

[sblock=Conasan]"You choose strange friends Sister." [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

*Although Pleione shows no sign of understanding Conasan, she is still upset by the arguing, and seeing it possibly about to get out of hand, she steps in:*
[SBLOCK=Seelie]
"Please, friends, let's not argue like this."  

"Trayah, M'ress probably saved Whinoah's life by taking quick action to disarm her--Slagg is gentle unless provoked, but if he had been provoked by a bow shot, or the strongly-presented threat of one, he might have been lost in the battle-fury conditioned upon him by the cruel masters of the pits...And he is very dangerous when that happens."

"M'ress, please give my Sister her bow back.  I can see that she is upset by its loss...it must have come from someone very special to her, and it is cruel to keep it from her on speak of breaking it...to be break her bow would be just like the masters in the pits who destroyed all of the slaves' prized possessions in front of us in an effort to break our wills and detach us from our past selves...to let the disgusting yet exhilirating high of the pits consume us, and remake us into what they wanted..."

"Whinoah, Sister, please remove your standing threat on Slagg and promise not to hurt him unless he does something to provoke you."

"Please everyone, let's all apologise for our words and their implications.  I know we can be friends and help the poor people here who need us..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

* Hearing the angry words from Trayah Slagg pulls his Greataxe and holds it ready.  Battle seemed imminent. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tralg]"Easy...Peace, Slagg-Friend..."[/SBLOCK] *Pleione whispers softly to the Tralg in his native tongue, as she lays a tiny calming hand on his huge shoulder.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

* Slagg lowers the mammoth weapon and looks at everyone he doesn’t know suspiciously before taking a quick glance to the beautiful nymph on his shoulder. *

[sblock=Tralg]“Pretty?  Pretty Pleione sure?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tralg]"Yes...peace.  All be friends,"[/SBLOCK] *Pleione continues reassuringly, with an intensity that shows the effort she is taking to try and get the unfamiliar language right.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=tralg]“All?” [/sblock]

* Slagg grunted and nodded to bright-hair.  His axe dropped even farther. *


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Whinoah waivers a bit at the mention of breaking her bow, as if struck by something.
[sblock=Seelie]"I have vowed to treat him fairly, like any other.  I give him the opportunity to earn my trust, just as I would extend to anyone else."[/sblock]
Whinoah looks at M'res, her eyes a bit more desperate.
[sblock=Seelie]"To break that bow would be to break the memory of my wandering Soul Mother.  There is no honor in that."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tralg]"Yes...all...Be friend...show Bright-Hair wrong...okay?".*[/SBLOCK] *Pleione struggles, in Tralg.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Tralg]“She wrong how?[/sblock]

* The tralg grunted in his ugly language again but he seemed distracted as he looks towards the ground. *

RA: [SBLOCK] 







*OOC:*


Is there in clumps of flowers, weeds, or pretty girl stuff in the surrounding area (10 feet or so) for Slagg to give to Pleione? 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “My you take offense from the simpest words Feldori, did I say you were not welcome to join our quest...no...I but said unto this point YOU had not been a help, and said nothing to disparage you or your companions, but I will now. You M’ress are naught but a bully and a braggart to strike first and then claim the bow won fairly, return it to the nymph and go speak to the elders...”



[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress laughed at the Lacerta, then regarded him - speaking in the same tongue.*
[sblock=Seelie] "Why I'll do exactly that, friend Lacerta. your analysis, after knowing me for mere moments has struck me to my very core!" M'ress said still full of mirth.  She then turned serious and gave a short bark, shaking her head, "Words . . . just words."[/sblock]
*M'ress spoke with the Lacerta, laughing, then turned serious for a few words.  She looked to the Tralg and spoke.*
[sblock=Tralg] "This one called me a bully and braggart,"  M'ress laughed, "He doesn't know there was no bragging in the pits.  I think Pleione is right, we should play nice with them and maybe they'll be friends with us.  Ready to speak with the elders?"[/sblock]

*Looking to the bright-haired one, M'ress inclined her head to the nymph and spoke in her tongue.*
[sblock=Seelie] "This is a fine bow, you should be honored to wield it," M'ress replied.  "I cannot just give it to you . . . it's been too long.  However, I will set the bow gently here . . . " [/sblock]*M'ress set the wind bow gently against a tree.* [sblock=Seelie] ". . . and someone were to find it here, well, that's different . . . ,"  M'ress finished, turning away from the bow.[/sblock]
*With that said she turned and walked to Jhirri toward the village proper.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Whinoah nods to M'ress and says to her.
[sblock=Seelie]"Thank you."[/sblock]
Whinoah waits a moment and then quickly retrieves her bow, returning it back to it's quiver, where it disapears.  She turns to the Pleione and smiles.
[sblock=Seelie]"And thank you Sister.  Perhaps sometime we may talk later of how you came to ride that male, and I will tell you of how I came to be here."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

*Pleione replies to Slagg haltingly:* [SBLOCK=Tralg]"Show her...Slagg-Friend...good friend"[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Slagg]*Approaching the village, there isn't really too much in the way of flowers, but there's always clumps of random grass and shrubs around.*[/SBLOCK]

*As M'ress lays the bow down, Pleione smiles brightly, and she waves to Whinoah and Trayah as they pass:*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]"Bye you two!  See you in a little bit!  I'd be glad to talk with you then, Sister."[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio]*Following Jhirri, the three of the fallen star reach the village proper, and she leads them to a slight depression where many Lacerta and Feldori are gathered to discuss their trouble.  At least someone from the village seems to have overseen the incident above, and though they gaze fearfully at the Tralg and many shiver or huddle back with their loved ones away from him, no one moves against him.  Jhirri leads them to the centre of the depression, where several Lacerta, including one of the Lacerta, an elderly-looking one with a crest around his head and blue scales that are paling with age, who steps forward along with a blonde-haired Feldori.*

*Jhirri bows to the elders and then scampers away.*

*The old Lacerta speaks in Seelie:*[SBLOCK=Seelie]"Greetings, travellers, you are the ones who came with the Fallen Star as the prophecy predicted?"[/SBLOCK] 

[SBLOCK=M'ress](OOC: M'ress recognises the Feldori as Sirra, an old friend and companion from her time before she was taken away)[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Whinoah finds a nearby suitable tree and climbs up till she finds a nice open branch to sit on, perhaps 10-15 feet up.  She watches the others head into town to speak to the council, waving to Pleione from her perch if she spots her looking this way.

[sblock=By the tree (Should be everyone who's not the Fallen Star Trio)]  Whinoah calls out to Trayah[sblock=eldish]"So, what do you make of those from the fallen star?  And how do you deal with such stagnent air?  There's hardly even a breeze around here."She sits in the tree and absentmindedly flips her hair, as if hoping it might catch some wind.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah shakes his head sadly at M’ress’ words and actions, deciding not to provoke her with innocent words again.*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]_If only she’d been so willing to use words rather than her aggression earlier..._[/SBLOCK]
*Trayah inclines his head respecfully to Pleione as she waves, but offers no words at this time.*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree (Whinoah & Rystil)]*Waiting until the three from the Fallen Star are gone, Trayah approaches Whinoah in her tree and speaks.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]“Well you already know my thoughts on M’ress, I think she’s going to be trouble unless the elders can get through to her. Pleione seems to be a wise and calming influence on the pair, though more the Tralg than M’ress, and as for Slagg well I have no idea, though he seems to respond calmly to the words of Pleione. As for the air, well the jungles are nearly always close like this with little breeze, it doesn’t bother me. What to you think of them Whinoah?”[/SBLOCK]
*He then whispers in an airy voice.*

[SBLOCK=Auran (whispered)]“Ketheath, could you create a little breeze for our airy friend up there, she’s finding the air here a little thick.”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

* Seeing nothing colorful Slagg gives up and trudges on as he mauls over Pleione’s word.  He paused in his mauling only long enough to mimic Pleione’s wave back to the ones they had just left. *

[sblock=tralg]“Slagg likes better when pretty Pleione talks to him,”  the Tralg grunted in confession, “not ignore him.”[/sblock]

* As they moved closer to the others and Slagg saw their terrorized looks he slowed his pace down and slowly lowered Pleione gently to the ground.  He held his hand out for her to hold as he grunted at her. *

[sblock=tralg]“Slagg scary.  Pretty Pleione should lead.  Hold hands.  Deal?”[/sblock]

* The monstrous sized Tralg, hunched over so the fair and lithe nymph could more easily reach and hold his hand, was lead by Pleione to their final destination.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah Only]"This is not where my local breeze is flowing, but I could ask the local wind spirits, though they are flighty and unpredictable...If you channeled my energy within you, you could create breezes at will."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio]*M'ress approached cautiously, uncertain of the area or waht to expect.  Their nervousness was palable and almost made M'ress want to scream so they'd jump and relax, but she didn't.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Old Lacerta said:
			
		

> "Greetings, travellers, you are the ones who came with the Fallen Star as the prophecy predicted?"



"Greetings, elder,"  M'ress replied, copying the bow that Jhirri offered to them.  "We fell from the sky, Elder, a short distance from here.  We were told of trouble in the area . . . and have come to learn more."
[/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress replied to the Lacerta (and translated for the Tralg).  M'ress looked at the blond-haired Feldori for several moments, as if trying to place her.*

[sblock=Seelie] "Si- . . . Sirra . . . is that you?"  M'ress asked tentatively.[/sblock]
*M'ress directed a tentative question to the blond Feldori.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree (Whinoah & Rystil)]*Trayah whispers in an airy voice again.*

[SBLOCK=Auran (whispered)]“Channel your energy...how do you mean Ketheath? I know I could use the protective wall of wind you share, but that doesn’t last long...”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio]*The elder speaks in Seelie:*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]"As the little one may have mentioned, the spirits have felt a darkness befalling us here, a darkness that may be spreading...But we do know a bit more. Lacerta and Feldori from the village who have gone out to forage for herbs have been disappearing...and others have come back spooked, with tales of hearing snarls or catching glimpses of dark beasts in the jungle...but as you know, when our people come across a panther or a bear or even a huge serpent, they consider it to be a kindred spirit, so the thing about these sightings that has scared them is that they have also sensed a malicious spirit...And the malice is spreading. In fact, Spelljamming contact has recently come to a temporary halt, as the Offworlders are probably waiting to see if it is safe to return again..." 

"Ooyana, Spirit of Prophecy, said this...'The Traveler's Ward will come to the great oak, a shaman of great wisdom who may be able to help. The Maiden of Wind and Stars and the Cat of many Faces shall he meet. The Fallen Star shall bring forth Three to signify either bane or boon, and the Dark Lady hides just out of a sight, a hidden danger welling within her."[/SBLOCK]

*The Feldori's eyes widen.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"Who are...M'ress?  It cannot be possible!  It was so long ago..."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Trayah Only]"Channel my energy into yourself...you know?  Only experienced Shamans understand the flow of spirit energy well enough to do it, but I know you can."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree (Whinoah & Rystil)]*Trayah continues to speak in an airy voice.*

[SBLOCK=Auran (whispered)]“Ah, yes I see, thank you for reminding me of the gifts the spirits share, the Feldori has made me loose sight of who I am...share your energy with me Ketheath,” Trayah entreats, as he begins to channel the air spirit, creating the breeze he requested once he is ready.

OOC: It’s not like I look at my character sheet you know, I’d forgotten about Channel Spirit.  [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=By the Tree: Trayah, Whinoah, and Watchers]*Trayah's eyes close as he concentrates on something, and suddenly, a vortex of whirling energy erupts around him like a tiny tornado, and his eyes glow with a pale swirling light.  When he is through, the air around him seems to shimmer and whirl constantly, as if he produced his own inner wind, and up in the tree, Whinoah begins to feel a gentle breeze tickling her cheek that builds into a light wind that blows her hair about every once in a while.*

[SBLOCK=Trayah Only](OOC: Trayah's control of air lets him surround himself with breezy gusts, gaining a +4 circumstance bonus on saving throws against gaseous-based attack spells like Cloudkill and a a +2 circumstance bonus on AC against ranged attacks.  Also, if he concentrates for three rounds, he can build the air up into a Gust of Wind.  This power also allows him to use Feather Fall on himself by swirling the air beneath him to slow his fall, and he can even walk straight across or angled down (but not up) on thin air for 1 round per point of Wisdom bonus before his powers wane and he falls.  Finally, he gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Dexterity.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree]Whinoah smiles as her hair flutters in the breeze, and her skin almost glows in radiant beauty as the wind blows through her hair and dress.  [sblock=Eldish]"Thank you my friend."

"My Sister vouges for them, so there must be more to them than we've seen.  The male worries me, and I fear he may hold power over the others, but if so, then their behavior does not seem right, as they were not as violent as I would expect.  M'ress seems most under the male influence, but not completely so."[/sblock]
Whinoah pauses and sighs
[sblock=Eldish]"It will be a struggle, but there is more to them than we have seen.  I just wish I knew what.  Perhaps I will learn more when I get the chance to talk with my Sister"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree (Whinoah, Rystil, and Watchers)][SBLOCK=Eldish]“It is no trouble, to work with the spirits is a joy and a comfort...”[/SBLOCK]
*Trayah's mouth opens in a toothy grin as he watches Whinoah’s antics.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]“Violence in not only the province of males Whinoah, no matter what you may have been told. There have been many who have come to Chuliit over time, both male and female with hostile intentions, though I never expected it to be a Feldori. I am ashamed I let M’ress get under my skin like that, but she is not like the vast majority of Feldori I have encountered...though at times they can be a fiery species they are not usually overly confrontational. Hmm, yes hopefully Pleione can offer some insight into their actions, as I don’t understand these pits she mentioned...”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 18, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio]*The elder spoke in Seelie, and M'ress translated as best she could in Tralg.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]







			
				Elder said:
			
		

> "As the little one may have mentioned, the spirits have felt a darkness befalling us here, a darkness that may be spreading...But we do know a bit more. Lacerta and Feldori from the village who have gone out to forage for herbs have been disappearing...and others have come back spooked, with tales of hearing snarls or catching glimpses of dark beasts in the jungle...but as you know, when our people come across a panther or a bear or even a huge serpent, they consider it to be a kindred spirit, so the thing about these sightings that has scared them is that they have also sensed a malicious spirit...And the malice is spreading. In fact, Spelljamming contact has recently come to a temporary halt, as the Offworlders are probably waiting to see if it is safe to return again..."
> 
> "Ooyana, Spirit of Prophecy, said this...'The Traveler's Ward will come to the great oak, a shaman of great wisdom who may be able to help. The Maiden of Wind and Stars and the Cat of many Faces shall he meet. The Fallen Star shall bring forth Three to signify either bane or boon, and the Dark Lady hides just out of a sight, a hidden danger welling within her."



"Has anyone see what was behind the snarls, Elder?  Have there been any who have sought them out?"  M'ress asked.[/SBLOCK]
*M'ress listened to the elder, translated into Tralg, and asked a few questions (also translated).  She looked for the Tralg and Nymph's opinion.*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Sirra said:
			
		

> "Who are...M'ress?  It cannot be possible!  It was so long ago..."



"Yes . . . it was long ago, but I have finally come home . . . or close to it," M'ress replied.  "Where is this place?  I am still disoriented from falling out of the sky . . . and my time away."  [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Seelie]"No one has seen it...some brave souls have sought out more, but none have returned..."[/SBLOCK]*The Lacerta elder replies.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"Falling from the sky?  So you went Spelljamming all this time?  My friend, you must tell me all about it!...But perhaps when we are at a more peaceful time would be best?  We are in the village of Chaarz--the trading village nearest to our homelands...Though as you know, we prefer to roam the jungle and live among the trees, the times are dark, and it is no longer safe, so we have sought the safety of the spirits' wards...But I'm sure you understand those things better than I.  They always said that you would be our tribe's next Spirit Guide for sure..."[/SBLOCK] 

*The blonde Feldori replies to M'ress.*

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio]* Slagg listened to the translations though he understood very little of it…  It was very deep and his mind didn’t function that way.  He sat mostly still but took in alot of the surrounds…  He was still very interested in finding flowers for Pleione.  They made her smile and she was very pretty when she smiled. *

After much thought Slagg asked the only question he could think of, “Pleione maiden, M’ress Cat of many faces, Slagg Who?” [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree]Whinoah nods  [sblock=Eldish]"I agree.  the only pit's I've encountered are either the ones you fall in, or the ones in fruit.  I don't think it's either of those."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 18, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio][sblock=Tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Pleione maiden, M’ress Cat of many faces, Slagg Who?”



 "No . . . we are the 'Fallen star shall bring three', Slagg,"  M'ress explained gently, and pointed to the three of them. She was used to this and wanted to be helpful for her friend.  "The flaming piece of ship deck we rode in on lit the night sky like a fallen star." [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 18, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Sirra said:
			
		

> "Falling from the sky?  So you went Spelljamming all this time?  My friend, you must tell me all about it!...But perhaps when we are at a more peaceful time would be best?  We are in the village of Chaarz--the trading village nearest to our homelands...Though as you know, we prefer to roam the jungle and live among the trees, the times are dark, and it is no longer safe, so we have sought the safety of the spirits' wards...But I'm sure you understand those things better than I.  They always said that you would be our tribe's next Spirit Guide for sure..."



"Oh no, Sirra, you misunderstand.  I was captured by slavers all that time ago, sold to an illegal gladitorial pit and forced to fight for my life and the lives of others for all that time.  I've only just escaped a few days ago as as you just heard . . . I arrived quite suddenly,"  M'ress explained to the blonde Feldori.[/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress corrected the blond Feldori.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Oh...oh dear!  That...M'ress, that is inexcusable!  Who did this?  Tell me at once and our tribe shall declare war on them, I promise!"[/SBLOCK] *The blonde Feldori gasps in disbelief, then speaks in seething anger.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=RA]*Obscurity deciding that it might be better to show herself while the Tralg is not present, steps silently out from behing the tree.*

--Now would be a good time I think.--[/sblock]

[sblock=By the Tree]*A short, nondescript Feldori wearing the typical chain bikini manifests almost out of thin air from behind a tree nearby.  Trayah recognizes her as the Feldori who had stood behind him in the council meeting. She steps forward towards the tree in which he and Whinoah sit.*

[sblock=Feldori]"Grreetings, I am Rrowanne. I couldn't help but notice your alterrcation with the giant, I am glad that you are unharrmed Lacerrta."[/sblock] she says with a purring soft voice.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree (Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil)][SBLOCK=Feldori]“Hello again Rowanne, you stood behind me in the village...I am known as Trayah if you didn’t hear my name earlier. Hmm, I too am happy I am unharmed, but that wasn’t in too much doubt as I could have avoided them at need. Do you speak Eldish, so we may include the nymph in out speech?”[/SBLOCK]
*Trayah replies to the Feldori.*

OOC: Trayah isn’t in the tree, he’s standing on the ground, he doesn’t climb well at all.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the tree]Whinoah looks down, a bit supprised by the Feldori appearing, and asks in Eldish
[sblock=Eldish]"Who are you?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio]*Slagg grunted in understanding and went quite for sometime while his mind slowly processed the information.  He asked his next question as soon as everyone was quite. *

“What do fallen three do?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=by the tree][sblock=Eldish]"Yes, I speak Eldish. I am Rrowanne.  I was in the elderr's prresence durring the meeting yes, rright behind you Trrayah. It is very nice to meet you nymph, I have not met one of yourr kind beforre.  What arre you called?"[/sblock] *The Feldori replies.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the tree]Whinoah smiles and waves down to Rowanne
[sblock=Eldish]"Hi, I'm Whinoah.  I'm an Eurid Auran, or nymph of the summer winds.  You must be the Cat of Many Faces.  I'm the Maiden of the Wind and Stars.  Pretty neat title, though I don't quite understand the Stars Part"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil]“You don’t understand the stars part Whinoah, it just means you are an offworlder and have flown here through the stars.”

“Hmm, yes Rowanne, are you the Cat of Many Faces the oracle speaks of?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree][sblock=Eldish]"Yes I think that might be me. I have some ability with disguise and it can't be coinsidence that I was in that room when you were."[/sblock] replies Obscurity.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree]Whinoah finds a vine and swings down it, moving quickly and skillfully to the ground.
[sblock=Eldish]"That was refreshing, but I can't linger up there all day."

"Well, that means all we have left to find is the Dark Lady, which would seem to be the Dragonlord from all I've been told about them.  I think she just became more important than ever now that we have the other 6."[/sblock]
Whinoah looks out into the jungle and sighs.
[sblock=Eldish]"I just hope Whisping is ok, if she's out there."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree][sblock=Eldish]"Do we have any idea where this Dark Lady or at least the dragonlord, is currently?  And will that big brute and his friends be joining us? I heard the elder speak of 6 in his prophesy."[/sblock]  replies Obscurity, still standing near the tree from whence she appeared. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil]“There were many Feldori and Lacerta in the clearing in the middle of the village, but you should have stepped forward and presented yourself to the elders if you thought it might have been you Rowanne...”

*Trayah watches Whinoah slip quickly from the tree, before speaking to her again.*

“Yes, you mentioned Whisping before Whinoah, who is she exactly as I don’t know the term Soul Mother?”

OOC: Since we’re all speaking Eldish can we cut the extra langauge SBLOCKs...oh and Bront, that's the other three not six, Slagg is big but I don't think he counts as four.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil]“Yes, Rowanne, the elders gave us directions to where she is supposed to be, whether she is still there we have yet to find out. As for the three of the Fallen Star, I suppose they will join us...I just hope we can all work together without another misunderstanding like that...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree, Eldish]Whinoah smiles a bit, as she recalls.  "When a nymph is born from Amaranthia, their Soul Mother is the one who finds and raises them.  I was rare, in that I was lucky enough to have two Soul Mothers, Whisping and Windpetal."
Whinoah's smile turns to a frown.
"The men that began to invade our land, Whisping left, and I was told might never return.  She was not as close a Soul Mother as Windpetal, but I loved her just as much.  But poor Windpetal was never the same, and ..."  she wipes a single tear away, and then touches a lovely ring on her finger "This ring was one of a matching set that Windpetal and Whisping had, and it is all I have left of Windpetal.  A Feldori sailor recognized the ring as one she had seen here on Cthulli, which is why I am here, hoping to find Whipsing and tell her of Windpetal."

Whinoah, never realy completly loosing her composure, settles down and returns to her friendly warrior's demeanor.

OOC: But I like sblocks   Oh, and by other 6, I ment the 6 other than the Dark Lady[/sblock]

[sblock=RA only]Any chance Obscurity would have a chance to recognize either the bow as made by a Marksman (Dolathi skill), Whisping's name, or perhaps Whinoah's style of archery, were she to actualy shoot?  Obviously, if so, sblock it to her, but figured I'd ask.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront](OOC: If she had Appraise she might have made the check on the bow, I actually always thought Whisping was the Dolathi's assumed name as a Nymph, actually, since it isn't a word (though Wisping is a word), and archery style probably isn't telling, since she also has Amazon training and Obscurity isn't a Marksman.  Sorry , but those were good ideas, so if you have any others I might have missed, always let me know [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil]“I see, well as you can guess I hadn’t seen a nymph before today, hopefully we’ll come across her in our travels if she’s still here...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil]"Yes it might have been betterr to speak at the council, but I am not comforrtable at the centerr of attention." the slight Feldori replies.  "Are we heading into the jungle after this Dragonlord?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil]“Hmm, I suppose not everyone is used to that Rowanne. We will be heading into the jungle to search for the Dragonlord, but we shall wait a while to see if the others return and join us...so if you need to collect some of your belongings you have time...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree, Eldish]Whinoah nods.  "Yes, hopefully, though I understand that is not our focus.  The Dragonlord on the other hand, is someone we should definately look for."[/sblock]

[sblock=RA only]No problem.  Odd that Whisping was the spelling that MS Word told me to use.  I never went into detail of it if was an assumed name or not, I tried to make it sort of a Dolathi name, but I'll leave that, what Whisping was beyond just a Dolthi, and if she was there for other reasons and simply got side tracked, or even what she was, but she definately was in love with Windpetal, and thought of Whinoah as a .. Soul Daughter?  not sure on this term.

Most people have non-traditional families with only 1 parent.  She was a nymph who had 2, hehe.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront](OOC: No worries.  Whisping with an 'h' is not a word, I'm rather sure.  Wisping, on the other hand, means:

A small bunch or bundle, as of straw, hair, or grass.
One that is thin, frail, or slight.
A thin or faint streak or fragment, as of smoke or clouds.
A fleeting trace or indication; a hint: a wisp of a smile.
A flock of birds, especially snipe.
A phosphorescent light that hovers or flits over swampy ground at night, possibly caused by spontaneous combustion of gases emitted by rotting organic matter. Also called friar's lantern, jack-o'-lantern, will-o'-the-wisp, wisp.

True enough on her having two parents, and yes Soul Daughter is right )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 19, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Sirra said:
			
		

> "Oh...oh dear!  That...M'ress, that is inexcusable!  Who did this?  Tell me at once and our tribe shall declare war on them, I promise!"



[/SBLOCK] *M'ress considered the words of Sirra, her old friend, her face belied the happiness she felt on hearing it.*

[sblock=Feldori] "While you have no idea how happy I feel at hearing those words, after years of wondering about being rescued . . . the sadness of feeling abandoned, while still havin to fight for your life, I think we should deal with whatever is in the jungle now so tha we have tribes to deal with . . . other matters," M'ress replied.  "Let me introduce you to someone that helped me a great deal while I was captured . . . without his assistance when I first arrived - I most likely wouldn't be here before you today.  This is Slagg . . . don't be afraid of him." [/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress spoke with the blond cat woman, then seemed to introduce Slagg to her.*
[sblock=Tralg] "Slagg, this is Sirra, a companion I knew from before I was enslaved and put in the pits," M'ress explained.[/sblock]*M'ress seemed to introduce the Feldori to Slagg.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio]* Though Slagg had heard M’ress’ words he made no indication of it other than speaking as Catgirls were always a little skittish and were prone to run in hide at a moments notice. *

“Sirra?” Slagg repeated the word slowly as he studied the blonde and tried to commit her name and appearance to memory, “Sirra have pretty blonde fur,”  Slagg turns curiously to M’ress, “Special fur?” 









*OOC:*


 Yes, I know they have hair and not furr... 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Yes, I agree that we must deal with this terrible threat first.  I just felt that the formal declaration of war was appropriate for such a heinous deed, my friend.  What kind of a chieftainess would I be if I did not protect our people?"[/SBLOCK] *The blonde Feldori replies, adding:*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"So this is your friend?  Greetings and thanks for your assistance to my friend, Slagg."[/SBLOCK] 

[SBLOCK=Slagg]"Purrr purrr purrrrr?  Purr purrr purrrrrr purr purr purr purrr purrr purr purrrrr, Slagg."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Yes, I agree that we must deal with this terrible threat first.  I just felt that the formal declaration of war was appropriate for such a heinous deed, my friend.  What kind of a chieftainess would I be if I did not protect our people?"[/SBLOCK] *The blonde Feldori replies, adding:*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"So this is your friend?  Greetings and thanks for your assistance to my friend, Slagg."[/SBLOCK] 

[SBLOCK=Slagg]"Purrr purrr purrrrr?  Purr purrr purrrrrr purr purr purr purrr purrr purr purrrrr, Slagg."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 19, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][sblock=Tralg]


			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Sirra have pretty blonde fur,”  Slagg turns curiously to M’ress, “Special fur?”



"No, I don't think so, Slagg,"  M'ress replied, "but she is pretty, you're right."[/sblock]*M'ress replied to the Tralg.*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				Sirra said:
			
		

> "Yes, I agree that we must deal with this terrible threat first.  I just felt that the formal declaration of war was appropriate for such a heinous deed, my friend.  What kind of a chieftainess would I be if I did not protect our people?"



"Chieftainess?!? I am both surprised and proud of you, Sirra,"  M'ress replied.  "May the spirits guide you on your path . . . and that of your tribe."  [/SBLOCK] *M'ress's eyes widened at the casual announcement, then she smiled and a spoke with pride to the blond Feldori.*  

[SBLOCK=Feldori] "Slagg doesn't speak Feldori, I think only Tralg.  And this beautiful nymph is my friend Pleione, who speaks Seelie."  M'ress offered.[/SBLOCK]*M'ress spoke with the blond Feldori, then seemed to introduce Pleione.*

[sblock=Tralg] "Sirra said, 'Greetings and thanks for your assistance to my friend, Slagg,' "  M'ress translated as best she could.[/color] [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori]







			
				M'ress said:
			
		

> "May the spirits guide you on your path . . . and that of your tribe."



"That of _our_ tribe, my friend.  No matter what, you are still our sister."[/SBLOCK]

*Sirra replies in Feldori before turning and asking a question to Pleione in a language neither M'ress nor Slagg understands.  Pleione nods and replies in the same language.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio]* Slagg settled back and waited for the Feldori to finished their discuss as he figured if something important was said he knew M’ress would translate it for him. * [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 20, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree]"I shall return herre in a few minutes, just let me collect my things."  the Feldori says before bounding back behind the tree and disappearing from view.[/sblock]  

[sblock=RA]She turns invisible as soon as she is out of site and goes to where ever she has her adventuring equipment stashed.  Putting on her more appropriate armor and such she returns to the tree a few minutes later.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori] 







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That of _our_ tribe, my friend.  No matter what, you are still our sister."



 "That is kind of you to say, Sirra,"  M'ress replied.  "With the spirits guidance, perhaps dealing with this threat will be cause for a joyous return to the tribe."  [/SBLOCK]

*M'ress replied to the blond Feldori, then turned to Slagg.*

[sblock=Tralg] "Apparently there are some unknown bad things in the jungles that need dealt with.  They have sent others out and they have not returned, many have gone missing.  Are we going to help the other three kill whatever's out there to make it safe for these people . . . and for us?" M'ress asked.[/SBLOCK] [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio]* The giant tralg rolled his shoulders in a mammoth shrug.  He really didn’t have an opinion on the subject or maybe his slow brain realized he had little real choice in the matter. *

“Slagg make M’ress happy.” [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree (Treyah and Whinoah) in Eldish]Whinoah waits a moment before Rowanne disapears before asking Treyah, "She seems a bit... elusive, but still, more trustworthy than the others.  Tell me Treyah, why you?  There must be other shamen of your tribe, so why you for this and not others?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio][SBLOCK=Feldori]"Yes, in my heart I hope for your joyous return, my friend."[/SBLOCK] *Sirra replies to M'ress.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio][sblock=Tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Slagg make M’ress happy.”



“Thanks, big guy,” M’ress replied, “That means a lot to me.”  *M'ress replied to the Tralg.*[/sblock] 

[SBLOCK=Feldori] 







			
				Sirra said:
			
		

> "Yes, in my heart I hope for your joyous return, my friend."



“I and my friends will do what we can to help you with this unknown danger, chieftainess,” M’ress replied.  [/SBLOCK] 
*M'ress replied to the blond Feldori, then bowed to the elder Lacerta.  She then added in Seelie, Feldori and Tralg,* "We will see what we can do about this danger for your village, elder."   
*Looking to her friends, M'ress asked in Seelie and Tralg, "Shall we go rejoin the others now?"

OOC: Color change [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree]*Obscurity/Rowanne returns to the tree now sporting a more appropriate chainmail bikini rather than a leather one... She is also carrying a backpack and has a rapier at her side.*

"I have my gearr and am rready to head into the jungle.  I assume that the otherrs have not rreturned from the council?" she says to Trayah and Whinoah.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

RA: [sblock]* Slagg shrugged but he really had no desire to join the others…  They where more likely to get them killed then to be a help. *

“Do we have choice in matter?  If do.  Slagg say leave them and go on our own.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah and Rystil]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Whinoah waits a moment before Rowanne disapears before asking Treyah, "She seems a bit... elusive, but still, more trustworthy than the others.  Tell me Treyah, why you?  There must be other shamen of your tribe, so why you for this and not others?"



“Hmm, well I’m not terribly surprised by Rowanne’s elusiveness as you put it...it likely has to do with the Cat of Many Faces title the oracle has seen fit to give her. I wonder if we’ve see all her _faces_ yet,” Trayah replies thoughtfully, “As for myself, I guess the oracle had a specific shaman in mind, one that would pass through a certain place near the village...it seems that shaman was me.”

OOC: Sorry I didn't reply to this earlier, but I didn't see it.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=By the Tree; Eldish; Whinoah, Rowanne, and Rystil]*When Rowanne returns with her gear, Trayah is intrigued to see so much metal on a feldori.*

“Rowanne, where did you get so much metal?” he asks, pointing to her blade and armour.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio]*The blonde-haired Feldori bids farewell to M'ress in Feldori:*
[SBLOCK=Feldori]"You can still call me Sirra, my friend, or shall I call you 'Hero' instead of M'ress?" she teases gently, "May the spirits guide your path my friend, and bring you back to us safely." [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio]*M'ress replied to the blond Feldori.*[sblock=Feldori]







			
				Sirra said:
			
		

> "You can still call me Sirra, my friend, or shall I call you 'Hero' instead of M'ress?" she teases gently, "May the spirits guide your path my friend, and bring you back to us safely."



"Of course, Sirra, if that is your wish,"  M'ress teased back, "May the spirits watch over you and yours while I am gone."  [/sblock]
*M'ress nodded to Sirra and the Elders and departed with her friends, toward the others.*

*M'ress translated between her friends.*


			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Do we have choice in matter?  If do.  Slagg say leave them and go on our own.”



"Well, Slagg, the prophesy did call for us to travel with the others . . . the others realize this as well,"  M'ress replied.  "Trust me, Slagg, after the first fight they see us in action . . . they'll love us - everyone does after they see us fight.  What do you think, Pleione?" [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio]* Slagg looked defeated and he was thoroughly defeated.  He had long ago learned that he could never tell M’ress no, with the occasionally  exception of when he was thoroughly angry, as she was his best friend, truly his only friend before Pleione arrived, and he trusted her impeccably while at the same time he came to realize she was as smart as she was pretty.  Which was far smarter than him…  Not to mention far better looking *

“Fine we travel with others,”  he moaned as he accepted her decision, “Slagg just hope M’ress right.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Fallen Star Trio]"Yes, thank Slagg...I think...good...go with...Shaman...and Sister.  More...safe." *Pleione struggles in Tralg.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=Fallen Star Trio]*With Pleione's and Slagg's agreement, M'ress headed toward the pair they had left behind.  Hopefully they would still be there . . . if not, well then, Slagg would be happy.  It was a win-win.*[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2005)

[sblock=By the Tree]"Oh this thing? I thought it looked pretty.  It is quite in fashion now. With a leather backing it is quite comfortable if a bit heavy." she says looking down at her metal bikini.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

*M'ress, Slagg, and Pleione return from speaking to the elders to the trio by the tree.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2005)

*As the giant and others emerge into the clearing, a slight Feldori woman who had been speaking with the Lacerta and Nymph slowly edges back around the tree near which she is standing.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Star Trio]







*OOC:*


 If I could get some posting in before we left…  It would be this.







* Slagg was instantly hurt by Pleione’s words and his pain carried to his demeanor as he instantly got two feet shorter.  After all they had done for her how could Pleione think she would be safer with others? *

“Pretty Pleione no think safe with Slagg only?” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

*M'ress cautiously approached the clearing.*

[sblock=Seelie] "My thanks for waiting,"  M'ress offered by way of introduction, "We have spoken with the elders and are going to help where we can."[/sblock]
*M'ress eyed the Feldori standing near the tree, tilting her head slightly in a soundless question.*


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=fallen star trio][sblock=tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Pretty Pleione no think safe with Slagg only?”



"Eh, we don't know what we're facing, the extra bodies will come in handy to toss to our enemies while we mow them down,"  M'ress replied.  "Plus, what about me Slagg, you not counting me?"
 [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tralg]"More...help.  More eyes...more ears...more swords."[/SBLOCK]

*Pleione says to Slagg.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

[sblock=Star Trio]* Slagg ignored M’ress reasonable words and only grunted disappointedly at Pleione’s words as he took them as a yes but he made no effort to speak or not to follow M’ress to the others. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Noticing the three approaching again, Trayah readies himself to move out.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]“Let us get underway then...follow me.”[/SBLOCK]
*Trayah speaks for a few moments after M’ress, before gesturing for everyone to follow him into the jungle.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Obscurity lowers her head in deference to M'ress' sidelong glance.  Preferring not to say anything, the quiet Feldori hefts her pack and prepares to follow the Lacerta into the jungle.  She feels awkward and after a moment introduces herself meekly.*

[sblock=Seelie]"Greetings, I am Rrowanne."[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

Whinoah smiles and waves to Pleione
[sblock=seelie]"Good to hear you'll be coming along Sister.  It seems to fit all that was said of the prophacy."[/sblock]
Whinoah walks besides Trayah, the jungle putting her at ease from the previous tension, though she does occasionaly glance towards the large tralg.
[sblock=Seelie]"How far is our travel?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2005)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah turns his head to speak to Whinoah, but speaks loudly enough so everyone can hear.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]“It should take us three or four days to get to where the Dragonlord was last known to be.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

*Pleione nods and replies to Whinoah.*

[SBLOCK=Seelie]"Yes, I agree Sister, but please...try to be nicer to Slagg, okay?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 25, 2005)

Whinoa nods and replies to Pleione[sblock=Seelie]"He has kept his male power to himself.  I will do my best Sister."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

*M'ress maintained her gaze upon the Feldori.*

[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Rrowanne said:
			
		

> "Greetings, I am Rrowanne."



"So . . . you are the cat with many faces,"  M'ress stated rather than questioned.[/sblock] 
*M'ress spoke with the new Feldori, then looked to the Tralg.

[sblock=Tralg] "Slagg, this is Rrowanne, the final piece of the group that will be traveling together," M'ress explained.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 26, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

* Slagg grunted in annoyance. * 

[sblock=tralg]“Too many new people.  Slagg not like.  Slagg head hurt.”[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Obscurity watching everyone, replies to M'ress' question with a meek voice.*

[sblock=Seelie]"Yes, I believe that I am the one the elders spoke of."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2005)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

[sblock=tralg]







			
				Slagg said:
			
		

> “Too many new people.  Slagg not like.  Slagg head hurt.”



"I agree, big guy,"  M'ress replied, "All we need is the three of us . . . but extra hands in the stable never hurt."  [/sblock] 
*M'ress replied to the Tralg, nodding her head in agreement.*

[sblock=Seelie]







			
				Rrowanne said:
			
		

> "Yes, I believe that I am the one the elders spoke of."



"Interesting . . . interesting," M'ress replied, "Well, welcome into our unknown journey, I guess.   What tribe are you from?"  [/sblock] 

*M'ress followed the lead of the Lacerta, staying with the Tralg and Nymph, watchful of the jungle around her.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: If I recall correctly, Whinoah had just posted more than a full round's worth of actions and nobody else posted anything in response to Pleione's cry.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2006)

ooc: I believe that Obscurity was still asleep. Is she woken by the cry?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: That's right--she was the only one to fail the DC 0 Listen check due to -10 for being asleep  )


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2006)

OOC: I must not have seen the last posts in VP . . . could I get a rundown of what just happened.  Last I read was the girls sleeping peacefully . . .  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: All you heard was the scream.  You are currently sleeping, prone with your eyes closed, but you just were awakened by Pleione's scream.  The situation is not clear (except to Trayah).)


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Power flows through Trayah to banish evil spirits, but either these are not spirits or they are too strong for Trayah in his weakened condition.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, the green glowing goo coalesces into a pulsing green ectoskeleton, and then the dark shadow oozes out around the ectoskeleton and solidifies slightly into a midnight-black exterior, like that of the dark panther creatures that the group has battled.*
> 
> ...





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Whinoah draws her bow immediately and survays around for the source of Pleione's shriek.



*_So that’s how a dark panther forms_, Trayah muses, dismayed, as he calls upon the spirits of the trees, vines, and other plant-life around the panthers to trap them, all the while backing away from the beasts.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _entangle_, targetting the panthers, and moves away from them, while keeping them in sight (up to 40 feet).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2006)

*M'ress HP (71/74)*

M'ress awaoke with a start, looking to Pleione for the reason behind it.  Blinking her eyes to clear the sleep away, M'ress reached for the Panther's Tooth and moved into a defensive stance.  

OOC: Stand and draw I would think.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

(OOC: What was Whinoah going to do again?)


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

OOC: Read the quote in Unleashed's last post


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

(OOC: Oops!   I thought it was part of the other one.  Yeah, so I guess she just gets up and draws the bow then.  Doing active surveying is another action, although she will see the obvious with her reactive spot check.  Round info forthcoming)


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

OOC: well, if she doesn't need to make a spot check, she'll fire.  Looking around is more the free action (looking for the obvious).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

*Whinoah, M'ress, and Slagg drowsily rise to their feet, the adrenaline quickly wiping away their torpor as they see Trayah and Pleione up against two more of the panthers (that is, Slagg certainly sees this, but the others have Low-Light Vision and not Darkvision.  Does anyone have light?).  It is all they can do to draw their weapons, however.  Fortunately, they were wearing armour light enough for them to sleep in it.*

*Meanwhile, Trayah backs off 40 feet to the edge of his Darkvision and calls forth the spirits of the jungle to protect everyone and entrap the panthers.  One of them is completely ensnared and held tight in place, but the other manages to avoid being trapped.  Nonetheless, the grasping roots hinder the panther's movement, making it impossible to attack Trayah.  Nonetheless, it is still close enough to pounce at either Pleione or the others, and it chooses to pounce at Slagg, dropping the mighty Tralg almost as soon as he has risen.  Pleione cries again and backs away a safe distance to where she can't be reached by either of the panthers.  Obscurity is roused by the fighting and the second cry.*

(OOC: Obscurity's turn, as well as M'ress and Whinoah, and then Trayah.  Notably, Obscurity (as well as M'ress and Whinoah) is in a threatened square, so standing up or casting provokes)


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Whinoah will take a 5 foot step back and launch a flurry of arrows (Rapid shot)


----------



## unleashed (May 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Trayah calls upon the power of the spirits to send them some aid, as he hovers at the limits of his vision.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will cast _Summon Monster III_, summoning a Celestial Ape (detailed below) next to the panther which dropped Slagg.
[SBLOCK=Celestial Ape (Summon Monster III)]*Celestial Ape
Large Magical Beast (Augmented Animal, Extraplanar)*
Hit Dice:	4d8+11 (29 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 30 ft.
Armor Class: 14 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+12
Attack:	Claws +7 melee (1d6+5)
Full Attack: 2 claws +7 melee (1d6+5) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Smite Evil
Special Qualities: Darkvision, damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, low-light vision, scent, spell resistance 9
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +2
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7
Skills: Climb +14, Listen +6, Spot +6
Feats: Alertness, Toughness
Environment: Warm forests
Organization: Solitary, pair, or company (3–5)
Challenge Rating: 3

_These powerful omnivores resemble gorillas but are far more aggressive; they kill and eat anything they can catch. An adult male ape is 5-1/2 to 6 feet tall and weighs 300 to 400 pounds._

*Combat*
Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.
Skills: Apes have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2006)

*M'ress HP (71/74), AC 30,*

"Two of them?!? This is getting absurd . . . I'm starting to think that we were better in the pits," M'ress offered, shaking the sleep from her body.  Seeing Slagg fall again, M'ress screamed (activating Battle euphoria) and lashed out with a series of blows on the offending panther.

OOC: Battle Euphoria (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 8 rds), Flurry: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

*Whinoah steps back and quickly fires three arrows, two of which hit home, strong piercing shots that cause the dark figure to growl in pain.  Meanwhile, M'ress slashes three times, scoring a deep blow and a glancing slice.  Trayah begins to marshal the mystic power of the spirits to summon forth the lesser spirit of the ape to aid his comrades in battle.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Whinoah's Shots 9 + 15 = 24, 4 + 15 = 19, 19 + 10 = 29, two hits.  DP1 takes 13 Damage.  Note that Whinoah's character sheet fails to take into account her WF and WS in the bow.

M'ress's attacks 20 + 13 = 33, Critical Threat (13+13=26, Confirmed), 4 + 13 = 17, 19 + 8 = 27, Critical Threat (10 + 8 = 18, Failure)
DP1 takes 15 additional Damage, total 28.

Trayah begins to summon a Celestial Ape

Obscurity's turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

OOC: Probably something I fixed later.  I'll check and fix tonight


----------



## unleashed (May 15, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Once he has finished summoning the ape spirit, Trayah chants again evoking a spiritual jaguar’s claw which strikes at the trapped panther.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts spiritual weapon, attacking the trapped panther. +11 melee [1d8+2; 20/x2; slashing, jaguar’s claw _spiritual weapon_ -- 6 rounds][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Whinoah takes anothe step back and fires again rapidly.

OOC: Sheet fixed   Should be +14/1d8+3+1/20x3, plus point blank.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

(OOC: Actually 1d8+4--she has a class feature that gives +1 with all ranged weapons)


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2006)

*M'ress, HP:70/74 (70 max), AC: 32*

M'ress continued her assault on the panther, looking to keep it off of her friend.  


OOC: Battle Euphoria continues (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 7 of 8 rds), Flurry: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S).  Remember advancing steps damage.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2006)

Obscurity wakes to find a large black panther drooling green goo directly above her.  Rather than scream, which is her first instinct, Obscurity tries to slowly move herself out of the panther's reach.

ooc: 5' step/crawl away, defensively if possible.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Actually 1d8+4--she has a class feature that gives +1 with all ranged weapons)



OOC: THat's the +3+1


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, being prone is not documented well at all in the PH.  They only talk about standing back up, not what you can do.  I've always said that you can move 5 feet crawling or rolling as a move action, and you can withdraw if you only do moves, getting the first square without an AoO.  So since Obscurity is only barely in the creature's long reach, she can crawl/roll back 10 feet and not get hit, but she'll still be prone)

*Obscurity rolls sideways carefully out of the creature's reach and crawls back another five feet to a place where she can safely stand up when she gets the chance.*

*The entangled creature manages to break free and push its way slowly through the grasping roots and vines, but it cannot reach any of its targets just yet.  The other panther pounces forward, drawing an attack from M'ress that slices into it again, but it seems to be healing its wounds from before, as usual.  It slashes twice at Obscurity, bringing her unconscious, and snaps and rakes at Whinoah, though most of the attacks swirl through the open air as the agile Eurid dodge to and fro.  Nonetheless, one claw connects and gashes her along the side with a deep and enervating slash.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress AoO 9 + 13 = 22, Hit.
DP1 takes 6 more Damage, total 34 - healing.

DP1's Attacks 4 + 15 = 19, 9+ 15 = 24, 5 + 14 = 19, 19 + 14 = 33, 2 + 9 = 11.  Two hits on Obscurity and one on Whinoah
Obscurity takes 33 Damage and is unconscious at -5.
Whinoah takes 12 Damage, bringing her down to 20.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

(OOC: Whinoah is still threatened if she steps back 5 feet)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

*M'ress lashes out three times in quick succession, hitting her mark twice and causing the panther to slow a bit from all its wounds, but it keeps coming.*

*Meanwhile, the Ape Spirit manifests on the other side of the dark panther from M'ress and beats its chest before assaulting the beast, but the panther dodges the initial assault.  The spiritual jaguar's claw slashes at the other panther and similarly misses its target.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress attacks 11 + 13 = 24, 3 + 13 = 16, 20 + 8 = 28 (8 + 8 = 16, Failed to Confirm), Two Hits
DP1 takes 14 more Damage, total 48 - healing.

Ape Spirit 1+9 = 10, (10 + 2 = 12, not a fumble) 2+9=11, 7+4=11, All Miss, and really bad luck on rolls.

Trayah's Spiritual Claw 2 + 11 = 13, Miss.

Whinoah's Turn
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 15, 2006)

(ooc: haha shouldn't have bothered waking up this morning...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2006)

(OOC: If she had slightly higher AC, she would have been okay  )


----------



## unleashed (May 16, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Seeing the other panther break free, Trayah reaches towards the sky as he chants.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _call lightning_, targetting the previously trapped panther when he can call a bolt.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2006)

*M'ress HP (71/74), AC 30,*

M'ress manuevers slightly for a flank (if she can get it) with the giant Ape and continues the assault.  She knows that she wasn't the heavy hitter of the group - that was Slagg . . . he brought the thunder.

OOC: 5' adjust toward flank - need those bonuses.  Battle Euphoria continues (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 6 of 8 rds), Flurry: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S). Remember advancing steps damage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2006)

(OOC: The ape is already flanking with her   In other news, a rules forum thread indicates that there actually _are_ set rules for crawling while prone in a different section of the rules.  Ironically, they are exactly the same as the ones I made up myself a while ago and have always used  )


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

Whinoah will leap back from the creature (Yes, I know, AoO, but her AC is +4 vs them from Mobility), dodging as she moves, and then fires at the creature when she is a good 30' away from it.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2006)

bleed... bleed... (ooc: I remember those rules too from my own games, guess we must've read it somewhere.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2006)

*Whinoah tries to leap back, but the dark panther mauls her straight through the chest, the claw tearing out the other side.  She gasps and collapses to the ground, on the brink of death.*

*Pleione moves back towards Whinoah in an effort to heal Whinoah as soon as possible, but not quite yet.*

*Meanwhile, a plethora of tough vines pull the second panther back down against the ground, entangled, but it manages to just barely break free and move out of the roots and vines towards Pleione.*

*The other creature turns toward Trayah, but the ape spirit prevents it from having a straight path to pounce, so it withdraws past the ape spirit to Trayah, avoiding an attack from M'ress but not the ape spirit, though the spirit's attack misses its target.  The panther leaps and strides until it is directly adjacent to Trayah, glaring balefully at the Shaman.*

*Pleione moves to Whinoah at a safe distance from the dark panther and heals the other Nymph to safety with her wand.*

*The spiritual panther claw follows the second panther, but it misses again.* 

[SBLOCK=OOC]DPAoO 20 + 15 = 35 (13 + 15 = 28 confirms), Critical Hit!
Whinoah takes 28 Damage, bringing her to -8!

DP2 Ref Save 10 + 7 = 17, Fail, but it breaks out.

DP1 withdraws, so it gets the first space for free and avoids M'ress's AoO but not Ape Spirit's
Ape Spirit's AoO 6 + 7 = 13, Miss.

Pleione heals Whinoah 7, bringing her up to -1 and stabilised.

Spiritual Jaguar Claw's Attack 2 + 11 = 13, Miss.

Trayah, Ape Spirit, and M'ress's turns.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2006)

*M'ress, HP:70/74 (70 max), AC: 32*

OOC: Trayah and M'ress already posted above.

M'ress will continue her assault on the panther she already had damaged, closing and attacking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, but I thought I'd give you a chance to switch around if you wanted, particularly Trayah who is now adjacent to an enemy and will want to at least back up, and also probably not cast a spell with a 1 full round casting time)

*M'ress charges after the dark panther, slamming into it with a powerful blow.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress Charge 16 + 17 = 33, Hit (5 + 17 = 23, Critical Hit).
DP1 takes 18 more Damage, total 66 - healing.

Trayah's turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

Bleed...bleed.. 

OOC: Ouch.  28 on the confirm... that was the modified AC


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2006)

OOC: For next action - full attack with a signature move to last swing.  (Just in case I'm not around to post).


----------



## unleashed (May 17, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Finding himself confronted by the panther his ape spirit was fighting, Trayah revises his plans and calls upon the power of his spirit companion to protect him, before trying to distance himself from the beast. Before he moves, he points his claw at the ape and then at the panther approaching Pleione, hoping it will take direction.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _sanctuary_ defensively (DC 18, Will save), before trying to move away from the panther, not giving it a direct line of approach if at all possible.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2006)

*Trayah successfully casts his spell without drawing an attack, but his retreat is hasty enough that the panther finds an opening.  It tries to strike at him and fails, prevented from attacking by the power of the spirits.  Thus, Trayah escapes away from the panther, though there is a direct path between them--the relatively open nature of their campsite guarantees that, though Trayah is near to a deepening of the underbrush and several trees where he can retreat soon.  Fortunately for Trayah, the wounded panther does not come after him.  Instead, it retreats all the way into the underbrush and trees itself, avoiding an attack from M'ress by being careful about its withdrawal.  There is direct path from the panther to either Trayah or M'ress, and in fact, it is out of the range of Trayah's Darkvision.*

*Meanwhile, the ape spirit follows Trayah's lead and joins the spiritual jaguar claw in protecting Pleione.  This time, the claw has better luck, dealing a deep slice to the dark panther, although the ape still misses his mark.  The panther annoyedly turns to the ape and swats it down with its claws, returning the ape spirit back to the spirit world, before biting Pleione on the throat, causing the delicate Nymph to collapse to the ground in a pool of her own blood.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'm on a cluster machine, so not enough time to post all the numbers.  Here's the important ones:

DP2 takes 10 points of damage, total 10 - healing.

Pleione is down to -4.

M'ress and Trayah's turn--it is not possible to charge the retreating panther and it is 80 feet away, and the other barely-injured one can't be charged due to the entangle effect being in the way (also it can't pounce either of you though!), but M'ress's speed is 60 so she can just single move and attack it if she wants.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2006)

OOC: Fine . . . move strike.  Really difficult to plan anything tactical without a map and several people dying all over the place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, but it takes too long to make a map.  Picture a circle of entangle in your head.  Picture a larger circle of clearing.  Trayah is south of the entangle at the clearing's edge.  DP1 is southeast into the jungle, out of reach of an attack.  Whinoah and Obscurity are to the east of the entangle right near each other, and Pleione is just north of that along with the other panther.  

Just making sure--you know you are going after the less-injured one, right? (The more-injured one is too far away to attack, but it isn't too far for M'ress to simply outpace it by 40 feet if she only moves)


----------



## unleashed (May 18, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Distraught at the demise of the ape spirit, Trayah utters a noise somewhat between a deep moan and a growl, before chanting again. Trying to guarantee the dark panther doesn’t return, he transforms the plants where it retreated to come alive and block it’s path, if not capture it. That done, he moves towards Pleione, drawing a healthy looking green stick from his harness as he makes his way across the clearing.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _entangle_, the closest edge 10 feet inside the limit of his darkvision (assuming that doesn't capture anyone else), where he last saw the panther that retreated (hope this doesn’t break his _sanctuary_). If you’re wondering the stick is his wand of _cure light wounds_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2006)

(OOC: Entangle is indeed a nonattack spell--the target is the plants, not the enemies--so you're good )

*The roots and vines entangle the area that Trayah commands.  M'ress can see that it has been ensnared thanks to her catlike night vision.*

(OOC: M'ress, if you move into the Entangle voluntarily, the nearly-dead panther can't escape you and you can full attack next round)


----------



## unleashed (May 18, 2006)

OOC: I assumed it wouldn’t, but some GM’s are just crazy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2006)

(OOC: Now, you're basically attacking, so I had to check the Target line--for instance, Hold Person and Sleep cancel Sanctuary, but Entangle targets the plants, so it is like summoning--Actually, I've seen Sanctuary + mass animal summons with SNA used to good effect )


----------



## unleashed (May 18, 2006)

OOC: Which strangely enough is my plan...though I'm a little lacking in the spell department for mass castings.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2006)

*M'ress, HP:70/74 (70 max), AC: 32*

OOC: Can M'ress jump into the entangle to face the injured Panther . . . with her jump skill I would think it would work.  Also, does M'ress know if the entangle is dismissable?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2006)

(OOC: Yup, she can definitely do that--that's a neat idea that I hadn't considered.  Now, admittedly the panther is still too far away yet (80 feet) for her to attack this round, but she can get plenty more than the required running start, and I would imagine that a twenty-fiveish foot jump would be easy for M'ress with the speed bonus.  Going to try for that?)


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2006)

OOC: Yeah . . . need to finish the wounded one before it heals back or we won't live out this encounter.


----------



## unleashed (May 19, 2006)

OOC: Hey, some of us probably won't live out the next round if our magic doesn't hold, as I imagine the other panther would also like to try ripping Trayah apart.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2006)

*M'ress moves about until she can find a straight path towards the dark panther in the brush, and then she gets a running start and soars through a mighty leap over the entangling vines and roots, clearing 30 feet easily at a height over 7 feet above the ground, stopping just in front of the panther, which tries to swipe at her but is hindered by the roots and fails to connect.  Growling, it breaks free of the roots with a ripple of its powerful muscles, but it cannot move far.  Nonetheless, it continues to heal a little bit.*

*The other dark panther charges at Trayah, but it also finds itself frustratingly unable to attack him.  Meanwhile, the roots attempt to entangle both M'ress and the injured panther.  Though M'ress dances and dodges around the tendrils, the panther is once again ensnared.  This allows M'ress to roll forward and perform a powerful strike, leaving the panther horribly wounded, with glowing green ichor dripping from various wounds across its body.  Nonetheless, its healing seems to have protected it from the worst of those injuries.*   

*Meanwhile, the spiritual panther claw continues its attack on the slightly-wounded panther, scoring another blow.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress's Jump check 12 + 20 = 22, Success.

DP1's AoO 13 + 13 = 26, Miss.

DP1's Str check 17 + 9 = 26, no longer entangled, but it only moves 20 feet.  And since it is not a Withdraw action...

M'ress's AoO 8 + 15 = 23, Hit.
DP1 takes 6 more Damage, total 72 - healing.

DP2's Will save 4 + 7 = 11, Fail.

M'ress's Ref save 19 + 12 = 31, Success.
DP1's Ref save 2 + 7 = 9, Fail.

M'ress's Attack 19 + 15 = 34 (15 + 15 = 30, Confirm), Critical Hit!
DP1 takes 14 Damage, total 86 = healing.

SPC's Attack 17 + 11 = 28, Hit.
DP2 takes 6 more damage, total 16 - healing.

Trayah's turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (May 20, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Whispering thanks to Amanal for protecting him from the dark panthers, Trayah continues on towards those who have fallen to the beasts, healing those closest to and still slipping towards death first with his wand. If he can’t reach his most direly wounded companion, he will settle for anyone who is still alive, but dying.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Wand of _cure light wounds_ (1d8+1). You can pretty much run with this until everyone is stable, unless you’d really like me to post each individual action. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2006)

*Trayah moves up towards the dying, reaching Obscurity with his green stick.  She is filled with life-giving energy, stabilising her unconscious body and staving away death's icy clutch.*

*Entrapped and wounded, the panther near M'ress struggles vainly to break free of its verdant bonds.  Meanwhile, its ally, stymied in its assault on Trayah, leaps in behind the Feldori gladiator, slashing and ripping into her flesh with terrible fury.*

*Trayah reaches Pleione and heals the injured Nymph as well, as his spiritual jaguar claw continues its solitary assault on the slightly injured second panther.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Obscurity regains 8 HP, bringing her back up to 0 and stabilised.

DP1's Strength check 5 + 13 = 18, Failure.

DP2's pounce 16 + 17 = 33, 11 + 17 = 28, 16 + 16 = 32, 2 + 16 = 18, 12 + 13 = 25, 2 Hits.

M'ress takes 34 Damage!

Trayah's SJC 18 + 11 = 29, Hit.  
DP2 takes 6 Damage, total 22 - healing.

Pleione regains 4 HP bringing her to -2 and stabilised.

M'ress's turn, surrounded on both sides but with one of the creatures critically wounded!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (May 20, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17*

*Now that he has stabilised his companions, Trayah calls for nature to send forth a champion to aid M’ress, before she is overwhelmed by the panthers.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Add this in when needed, unless circumstances change drastically, as I don’t know whether Slagg is still alive or not. Convert _call lightning_ to _summon natures ally III_, summoning a Dire Hyena (using Dire Wolf stats, as the base creatures are nearly identical except for skills/feats) to attack the same panther as his spiritual claw.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2006)

OOC: RA, M'ress's current AC is 32, not 30 and can't be flanked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2006)

(OOC: D'oh, that's right!  That cancels one of the attacks, the second one for 16 Damage, so she's still at 36)


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2006)

*M'ress, HP:36/74 (70 max), AC: 32*

M'ress screamed out as the talons raked through her armor.  She aimed her strikes and worked to finish the panther that was entrapped.  

OOC: Battle Euphoria continues (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 5 of 8 rds), Flurry: +13/+13/+8 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S). Remember advancing steps damage.  Signature move on last attack, or the the first one on the new panther if he drops the wounded one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2006)

*M'ress makes two powerful strikes on the injured creature and it collapses to the ground, its skeleton and innards collapsing into green ooze and shadowy sludge, leaving only a sagging empty shell of flesh.  M'ress attempts her famous rolling twist opening blow for attacking opponents behind her, but it falls flat.*

*Growling with low menace, the other creature rips at M'ress and manages to barely make it past her defenses with a powerful single blow.*

*Trayah begins to conjure forth another spirit to come to M'ress aid, as the jaguar claw continues its slow but relentless assault.  Meanwhile, Trayah's vines fail to entangle either M'ress or the other creature.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress's Attacks 20 + 13 = 33 (9 + 13 = 22, Confirmed), 15 + 13 = 28 (12 + 13 = 25, Confirmed), 3 + 13 = 16 (Signature Move), Miss.

DP1 takes 36 Damage and dies.

DP2's attacks 17 + 15 = 32, 11 + 15 = 26, 9 + 9 = 18, One Hit.
M'ress takes 17 more Damage, bringing her to 19.

SJC's Attack 19 + 11 = 30, Hit.
DP2 takes 10 more Damage, total 32 - healing.

Entangle Reflex saves 19 + 7 = 26, 7 + 12 = 19, Nobody Entangled.

M'ress's Turn Again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2006)

*M'ress HP (19/74), AC 35,*

OOC: M'ress will use her Luck affinity to re-roll her miss on the other panther!   

M'ress staggered from the onslaught performed her spiralling strike before she would be unable to.  "By the depths of the pit, I will vanquish my foes . . . spilling their blood to the dust of the arena floor,"  M'ress swore as she followed through with several follow-up strikes.


OOC: Battle Euphoria continues (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 4 of 8 rds), Flurry (defensively -4 to hit +3 AC): +14/+9/+4 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S). Remember advancing steps damage. Signature move on first attack.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

*M'ress transitions flawlessly from her starter move into a series of three incredible strikes, each of which could have been mortal blows.  It is all the creature can do to avoid spilling its vitals, and so it has to accept the sting of four connecting attacks, but it strikes back and brings M'ress to her knees with a powerful slash into her chest!  Nonetheless, the assault comes at a price, as the vines grab onto the panther's hind legs and grip it against the ground.  Meanwhile, the Spiritual Jaguar Claw swings a bit too high, and Trayah finishes his plea to the spirits, as a powerful hyena spirit answers his call, appearing across the panther from M'ress and ripping at the panther's throat with a powerful vengeful strike.  Only the panther's healing keeps it up and ready to continue the fight.* 

[SBLOCK=OOC]Wow, nice rolls this round even though fighting defensively 

M'ress's Rerolled Sig Move 12 + 13 = 25, Hit.

M'ress's Attacks 15 + 14 = 29 (4 + 14 = 18), 17 + 9 = 26 (10 + 9 = 19), 18 + 4 = 22 (4 + 4 = 8), All Hit, but all fail to confirm.  Too bad 

DP2 takes 27 more Damage, total 59 - healing.

DP2's Attacks 20 + 15 = 35 (and barely tags M'ress's AC, but doesn't confirm), 19 + 15 = 34 (good thing she fought defensively), 16 + 9 = 25, 1 Hit.

M'ress takes 21 Damage and is Staggered at -2!

Roots Entangle? 11 + 14 = 25, 6 + 7 = 13, DP2 Entangled.

SJC 6 + 11 = 17, Miss.

Spirit Hyena's Attack 11 + 13 = 24, Hit.
DP2 takes 21 more Damage, total 80 - Healing.

M'ress and Trayah's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (May 22, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Exulting as he watches the spirit Hyena’s first strike, Trayah quickly returns to caring for his downed companions, while keeping an eye on the combat, using his wand to minister to the fallen.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will use his wand of _cure light wounds_ (1d8+1), on his fallen companions in the following order Rowanne (Obscurity), Whinoah, Pleione, and then Slagg if he still lives.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

*Trayah's wand shines brightly as he calls out to the spirits to heal Rowanne.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Obscurity regains 9 HP!

M'ress's turn.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2006)

*M'ress, HP: -2/74 (70 max), AC: 35*

M'ress applied a final strike on the panther, then tumbled back from the attacking panther, drawing her wand as she moved to heal herself.

OOC: Battle Euphoria continues (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 3 of 8 rds), Attack (defensively -4 to hit +3 AC): +10 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S). Remember advancing steps damage. Tumble back (+11 base), drawing wand as part of move - if allowed.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 22, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]At nice positive hp range, let me know when it is Obscurity's turn.  How far is she now from the nasties?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

(OOC: M'ress--you're staggered, so you can't do all of that in one round.  Obscurity--keep in mind my earlier reminder of my house rule in the OOC thread: the reason things weren't taking the extra hit to kill you guys dead is that I don't allow the default ridiculous 'wake up instantly' rule for healing)


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2006)

OOC: Battle Euphoria continues (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 3 of 8 rds), Attack (defensively -4 to hit +3 AC): +10 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S). Remember advancing steps damage. 5' adjust back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2006)

*M'ress makes one last powerful slash before retreating slightly, but still within the creature's reach.  Nonetheless, the dark panther is more worried about the uninjured Spirit Hyena, so it rips and tears the kind spirit with powerful attacks filled with malevolence, returning the hyena to the Spirit World.  Still, it is clearly feeling the weight of the blows it has sustained.*

*Meanwhile, Trayah heals Whinoah's wounds with his lightly-glowing wand, as the Spiritual Jaguar Claw tears into the dark marauder's flanks and the vines once again fail to entangle M'ress.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Actually, that attack will be at +12 because it isn't a flurry 

M'ress's Attack 15 + 12 = 27 (13 + 12 = 25, Confirms).
DP2 takes 18 Damage, total 98 - Healing. 

M'ress takes 1 Damage and remains Staggered at -3.  She's also still in threat range.

DP2's Attacks 12 + 9 = 21, 10 + 9 = 19, 15 + 4 = 19, Three Hits.
Spirit Hyena takes 63 Damage and returns to the Spirit World.

SJC's Attack 17 + 11 = 28, Hit.
DP2 takes 6 more Damage, total 104 - Healing

M'ress's Ref Save 12 + 14 = 26, Not Entangled.

Whinoah regains 8 HP!

M'ress's Turn!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2006)

*M'ress, HP: -3/74 (70 max), AC: 35*

M'ress hoped the creature was close to dying because she was leaking from far too many places to be standing long.  She took another step back, hoping the vines would hold the creature fast, and applied the wand of healing to her wounds.

OOC: Step back and heal . . . hoping for the best.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2006)

*M'ress backs up and heals herself slightly, and the wounded panther uses the opportunity to break free from the entangling plants one last time and finally struggle completely out of the spell's radius.  Meanwhile, Trayah heals Pleione a little bit more.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress regains 6 HP, bringing her to 3.

Breaking free 16 + 13 = 29, Success.

Pleione regains 3 HP.

M'ress's Turn.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2006)

*M'ress, HP: 6/74 (70 max), AC: 35*

OOC: I take it the spirit claw missed?

M'ress felt the glowing warmth pass through her and, though she wanted more, knew that that would have to do.  She closed with the panther, administering another blow to it, albeit defensively.  "Help killing this thing would be worthwhile of you have any . . . ," M'ress called out as she leapt, the blood dripping from her as she danced through the air.

OOC: Battle Euphoria continues (+2 Dodge to AC, +2 Saves, +4 Charisma, Dur: 1 of 8 rds), Attack (defensively -4 to hit +3 AC): +12 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S). Remember advancing steps damage. Tumble to target (or at least final bit) (+11 base).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2006)

(OOC: It is gone--only lasts 1 round per level)

*M'ress tumbles deftly under the creature's slashing claw and strikes at its heart, retracting her blade in a shower of inky darkness and glowing green ichor, as the creature collapses in on itself.  The battle is over!*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
M'ress's Tumble vs DP2 16 + 11 = 27 vs 9 + 15 = 24, AoO fails!

M'ress's Attack 10 + 12 == 22, barely hits.
DP2 takes 14 Damage and dies!

Victory!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2006)

*M'ress, HP: 6/74 (70 max), AC: 30*

M'ress stumbled back from the creature and then fell to one knee . . . exhausted.  She leaned on the Tooth for a moment, then upon seeing the ichor still on it, wiped it on the grasses.

"Guess a couple of those panthers . . . got the jump on us . . . everyone okay?"   M'ress asked.  "Slagg?"

OOC: Exhaustion from the Euphoria ending.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2006)

(OOC: Trayah heals Slagg for 6 HP)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

*After a few minutes, everyone else wakes up too.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2006)

(ooc: I'm alive!)

Obscurity wakes from the terrible nightmare that had woken her very briefly.  Seeing the two panthers lying in the glade she almost screams realising that the nightmare and her pain was all too real. "What, what happened?" she stammers.


----------



## unleashed (May 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Sorry M’ress, but that Hyena was the last of my powerful magic...” Trayah replies, as M’ress drops the last panther, “...fortunately it doesn’t look like we need any more.”

*Trayah then dismisses his _entangle_ spells, first the one around M’ress, then the other.*

_A few minutes later when everyone wakes up..._

“Well everyone is alive, but okay...I’m not sure about that,” Trayah declares. At Rowanne’s question, he points sadly to the surprisingly full-grown bodies of the girls, which are now just empty sacs, “Darkness, dripping glowing green liquid, emerged from their mouths, before turning into the panthers. I should have known something was awry, but I wasn't paying much attention to the girls as I thought they were getting better.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]I assume Trayah hasn’t gotten to asking the spirits for new spells yet. Do you want me to take off the spells used in the battle from his daily allotment for any new spells prepared today (as the spells used were from those he had left before resting)?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]It isn't time to wake up yet, so as long as he waits a reasonable amount of time to prepare his new spells, he can get full slots [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (May 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It isn't time to wake up yet, so as long as he waits a reasonable amount of time to prepare his new spells, he can get full slots



How long is a reasonable amount of time?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]8 hours or more is the usual.  But the night isn't over yet, so he has some of that now.  It doesn't have to be resting the whole time, either.  Just can't have cast sooner than 8 hours before prepping or you lose the slots that were cast in the last 8.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2006)

*M'ress, HP: 6/74 (70 max), AC: 30*

M'ress looked down at the bodies of the children, shaking her head.  "So is this what we can expect, from being infected . . . tainted by these creatures?"

M'ress invoked the spirits of nature for healing for either herself or those to ask for it.

OOC: Using her two 1st lvl spells for healing.  Remember practiced caster.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2006)

Obscurity turns to the trees a moment, her stomach feeling very quesy at the sight of the girls' discarded husks. "If that is our fate, I'd have preferred not to wake up.  I guess that the Dragonlady will not be able to help these poor girls, but will she be able to help us?"


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

Whinoah wakes up, and yelps out in pain as she tries to get up.  She decides it best not to move at the moment.

"That was the children?  I had thought they were looking different last night.  I wonder if they were dead before they started to transform, or if it was just a process we can all look forward too now."

[sblock=OOC]Whinoah's at -1 still, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Whinoah]I believe she was healed one more time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2006)

OOC: Found it, 8 more about 15 posts ago.


----------



## unleashed (May 25, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah paces over to the girls to take a closer look at the transformed bodies.*

“I don’t know if that is what we’re all heading toward, but I imagine I’ve been tainted by the darkness for about as long as the girls were, so perhaps it changes everyone differently. Unless they were already afflicted before we arrived at the village, and this _is_ a later stage...”


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2006)

"I think we need to move, I will not be able to sleep again tonight after having seen that." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2006)

*M'ress, HP: 6/74 (70 max), AC: 30*

"Give me a moment to catch my breath, friend, and we can move on if you wish," M'ress replied.  She looked to the husks, feeling that they should still be dealt with in the Feldori way now that she was home.

"Though, this place had good water and flowers for resting for Pleione, and is fairly defensible, which was a plus," M'ress offered.  "And . . . we can't withstand another fight . . . not now."

OOC: Still waiting on healing from earlier post


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2006)

(OOC: M'ress regains 19 HP.  Also everyone's max HP reduces again by 4x the number of hits they received in the battle)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2006)

(OOC: Also note that although the PH doesn't actually specify any penalty for never sleeping [an unusual oversight], I consider hard travel without full sleep to be like a forced march, which means you might be just fine or you might get tired depending on checks)


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Treading slowly back to where he was keeping vigil earlier, Trayah prods tentatively at his tainted wounds.*

“Hrrmm, I agree with M’ress, we should rest while we can Rowanne...even if we do not sleep.”


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Whinoah nods, "I can stay up a bit longer if need be, though I certaintly have felt better."

OOC: Whinoah was doing symbiosys, so she should be good, but she'd down to 7/20 HP


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I’m sure we all have Whinoah, but I think we can close up some of those fresh wounds at least.”

*Trayah moves to Whinoah and touches her with the green stick he’s holding.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]OOC: Trayah will heal Whinoah to maximum with his wand of _cure light wounds_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2006)

*M'ress HP: 25/74 (54 max)*

M'ress used her own wand to heal herself, startled that the wounds just didn't heal completely.  She had see it with the others . . . but just didn't think it would happen with her as well.  Looking to the others, M'ress said, "So, then, we have watches . . . and some time to sleep - awaken everyone if something suspicious is noted, and I will do the same."

OOC Using charges to heal up to full or close to full (within 4).


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2006)

Obscurity is hesitant to remain anywhere near the girls, but she bows to Trayah's greater wisdom.  Feeling a little faint having lost most of her blood she sits down, "While I don't look forward to resting here, I am not sure that I could even keep up."


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah nods at Rowanne’s statement, and once he heals Whinoah he moves to Rowanne, healing her as well.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will heal Obscurity to maximum with his wand of _cure light wounds_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]4 more CLWs from the wand bring Obscurity to 20/20.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rystil]You seem to have missed Trayah healing Whinoah and M'ress healing herself a few messages back.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah uses 5 charges to heal Whinoah to full.  M'ress uses 6 charges to heal herself to 52.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] 5 charges to get from 7/20 to 20 out of 20?  Ouch[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yep.  2,3,4,3,7 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (May 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep.  2,3,4,3,7



Yeah, not one roll on or above average until the last.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Whinoah feals around for the wind, hoping it's still there, where she can rest in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2006)

(OOC: Nope--all the pure wind comes from Trayah using up his special powers )


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2006)

*M'ress HP: 52/74 (54 max)*

M'ress checked on Pleione to see if she needed any healing, applying it if needed.  Then she healed Slagg what she could, if any.  Finally, M'ress bedded down returning to some much needed sleep.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2006)

"Thank you." says Obscurity.  Despite the terror faced, she too manages to fall asleep.  It is a difficult sleep filled with terrible nightmares however.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Whinoah looks for a place to watch over the group, as those that need to rest find places too.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Nope--all the pure wind comes from Trayah using up his "special powers" )



OOC: Ewww


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2006)

(OOC: M'ress spends two charges on Pleione and then Pleione heals Slagg up for her)

*After a night filled with uncertainty and the fear of another assault, all of the members of the expedition are able to breathe a sigh of relief as the sunlight filters down through the canopy to shine upon them.  Of course, with better lighting comes a full view of the blood and ichor strewn throughout the camp, as well as the empty shells that once were two little girls not very long ago.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2006)

The next day, Obscurity still looks weary, her face more haggard than normal.  She is not hungry and refuses breakfast.  "Shall we move on?" she says, her voice tired.


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2006)

*M'ress HP: 52/74 (54 max)*

"Please . . . let's,"  M'ress offered.  She spared a parting glance back to the children's bodies - no that wasn't right . . . they were dead and that which was left behind didn't matter.  What mattered was solving this so no other children would be affected that way.  

M'ress took point and followed Trayah's guidance as to the location of their contact, keeping a solid pace.  The speed amulets were re-distributed to offer increased speed for those that needed it.


----------



## unleashed (May 30, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah stands silently as the others begin to move, offering a whispered entreaty to the local spirits to guide the children’s spirits in their journey, before trailing the party as they head onward.*


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Whinoah rises and stretches, "You ready to go Pleione?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

(OOC: Just making sure--I've seen glances and I know Trayah saw them from afar, and also there was mention of M'ress thinking about giving them proper funeral rites, but nobody actually handled or inspected the remains, right?  Also, are they all ready to go?)


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2006)

OOC: I think you’ll find Trayah went over to the bodies in post #388 for a closer look, but since there was no response to the action he wandered back to where he was watching from earlier in post #393.


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2006)

OOC: M'ress made mention of proper burial rites for the feldori here, but I didn't get any feedback so I dropped it (M'ress wouldn't have, but I did thinking that I wasn't going to get any info.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

(OOC: Typical burial rites for a child would involve placing the body in a position of complete shade and adorning it with pure water and an herb-laden necklace to aid the young spirit's transition into the Spirit World)


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2006)

OOC: So was there a reason for asking about inspecting the remains, as Trayah did go and look as I mentioned above?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

(OOC: Well, I suppose it might have been of note--I forgot about Trayah's looking over because those posts were during finals and everything was a blur, but at the time I remembered it and made appropriate checks for a 'closer look' )


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2006)

OOC: So was there anything of note which Trayah spotted with his 'closer look', which would have indicated a need for further investigation?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2006)

ooc: Obscurity is not actually feldori, so while she might have witnessed burial customs, in her current state she would have forgotten all about them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: So was there anything of note which Trayah spotted with his 'closer look', which would have indicated a need for further investigation?



 (OOC: Nope   What can I say?  Spot +9 means that you only make routine DC 20 Spot checks half the time )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ooc: Obscurity is not actually feldori, so while she might have witnessed burial customs, in her current state she would have forgotten all about them.



 (OOC: Yup--makes sense to me )


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2006)

*M'ress (52/74) 54 max*

OOC: If timesliding is allowed, then M'ress would arrange the remains as best as she could without getting too messy.  There was good water and some herbs around . . . just making the best of what was available.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

(OOC: You could also have her wait for sunrise and then do so--sunrise and sunset are the two most significant times to hold funeral rites.  And sunrise is a symbol of rebirth.  Let me know )


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: You could also have her wait for sunrise and then do so--sunrise and sunset are the two most significant times to hold funeral rites.  And sunrise is a symbol of rebirth.  Let me know )



OOC: Haven't they been rebirthed enough already?   What Amoranthian burrial rights are there?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

(OOC: Amaranthian burial rites are not common knowledge because Amaranthians are eternally youthful (or at least they age slowly enough that the eldest known Nymphs still look young), and thus deaths are an incredibly rare event.  Some elder Nymphs choose to become one with Amaranthia, but that is still different than a death, and it is a solemn personal ritual that doesn't leave a body)


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

OOC: Cool, so Whinoah just sort of ignoring it wouldn't be too out of character


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

(OOC: Nope, wouldn't be out of character at all.  Reactions vary among Amaranthians, but shock and denial would likely be common)


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2006)

OOC: Sunrise it is, then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

*As the rosy fingers of dawn shed light on the campsite, preparations for the continuing journey are the not the only ones going on.  M'ress gathers herbs and water, as she prepares to perform a traditional Feldori burial for a child taken away before her time.  As M'ress leans over the empty shells to sprinkle the water, she notices covered by the sacs of flesh.  A bit of shifting reveals two cute little kittens (not Feldori kittens, young cats), one near each of the two bodies, with fur coloured the same way as Jhirri and Lrynne's, respectively.  The kittens are sleeping peacefully, but M'ress's presence stirs the one coloured like Jhirri awake.  She yawns and then purrs, rubbing her head up against M'ress's leg affectionately.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2006)

*M'ress (52/74) 54 max*

M'ress just looked stunned at the appearance of the kittens, wondering at the implications of the scene.  Looking to the others, particularly Trayah, "Anyone have any ideas how this . . . to say I am confused would be a gross understatement."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Trayah thinks for several moments, before responding. “Hrmmm, I suppose the spirits of the girls could have been reborn to a previous incarnation of their being...the primal essence of the feldori if you will...though I have not heard of it happening before.”


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2006)

*M'ress (52/74) 54 max*

M'ress continued to look over the kittens.  "Nor have I, though my time since returning home has been quite limited  . . . and currently full of issues."   

M'ress sensed the kittens to determine if there was any spirits there or anything.  Picking up the one with Jhirri's colouration, M'ress looked it in the eyes, looking for intelligence or presense.  

"I don't see how we cannot take these kittens with us . . . they would not survive in the jungle as it currently is - especially without a mother and protector," M'ress concluded.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

*M'ress's inspections yield the same results as would a normal kitten--she appears to have a spirit, like all natural living creatures, but she does not show signs of any greater than animal intelligence.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I concur, we cannot leave them to fend for themselves. Hrmmm, perhaps this is some indication that the evil currently troubling us is from the distant past...” Trayah muses as he looks over the kittens, trying to judge their species.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah's Knowledge(Nature)]*They are clearly a species of small cat, but Trayah has not seen the like before.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

"Aww, they're so cute!" Whinoah says, picking one up, "Yes you are.  Yes.. you.. are.."

Whinoah examines the cat and then holds it close, cuddling her face against it.

OOC: KN: Nature +10


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

*The kitten purrs and rubs her soft fur against Whinoah's face, tickling the Eurid's nose just a little.*

[SBLOCK=Whinoah's Knowledge Nature]They aren't exactly the same as any kind of cat that Whinoah has seen before, but they look a little bit like Tressym, the cute flying kitties that some Sidhe and Nymphs keep as friends and companions, except without any wings of course.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

"Where are your wings little guy?" Whinoah asks, and looks at the kitten almost as if she expects an answer, "or are you not a Tressym?"

"Is this what Feldori do when they move on their next phase?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2006)

"Then it is settled, they are coming with us," M'ress replied.  She continued to make preparations for the burial rites, before the timing was ruined by any delays.

OOC: Does the word Tressym ring any bell for M'ress?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

*M'ress finishes her burial rites for Jhirri and Lrryne, in timing with the new dawn.*

(OOC: Nope )


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2006)

*M'ress (52/74) 54 max*

"I'm not familiar with the term Tressym, Whinoah,"  M'ress offered, after she was finished with the rites.  "But, what just happened there I'm still trying to understand as it is not normal.  We should get moving as soon as everyone's ready.  We need answers more than ever."


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

"Well, it looks like a Tressym, buy they have wings, so either it's not, or it's a young one who's wings haven't sprouted yet," Whinoah says.  "Either way, it's cute.  And so are you, yes you are." She says as she picks up the other one and cuddles it as well.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2006)

"I do not understand this any more tha you M'ress, but I do agree that we cannot leave them here. Perhaps this Dragonlady will know something about them." replies Obscurity, however, she does not approach them and seems weary of the new kittens.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well unless you’d like me to ask the spirits for more food and water, I’m ready to go,” Trayah declares, as he consults the directions on the staff.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

M'ress did what she could to fashion a bag or basket to carry the kittens.  She carried whatever or whoever Whinoah didn't.  Finally, she made certain that the speed amulets were on the proper people to get the best speed possible for the group.  M'ress wondering if Slagg would carry Pleione now that he wasn't carrying the girls.  A few small words to her best friend, checking on him, but knowing there wasn't much she could do to help until they learned how to purge whatever was happening to them.

"Let's go . . . I'll take point," M'ress offered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

*Slagg grunts and picks up Pleione again, with Whinoah carrying one or both kittens and M'ress taking the remainder, and they are on their way.*

*After several hours of travel, repeated sounds coming from the jungle and glimpses of movement seem to imply that they are being stalked...stalked by a pack of...something.  Fortunately, however, they are moving fast enough that the pursuers can't seem to actually bear down on them...at least unless they slow down or show signs of weariness.  For their part, the pursuers seem content to wait for the right moment of weakness to strike.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“It shouldn’t be too much further now, so let’s press on to the copse...perhaps whoever we are to meet can do something about our pursuers,” Trayah offers, hoping to rouse any sinking spirits.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

M'ress nodded in agreement and continued the pace.  She needed to get some answers to what was going on in her home.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

*They continue at a speedy pace for just under two more hours, and before long, the edges of the Lyrithian Copse are in sight, the silvery sheen of the unusual lighting that suffuses the copse just ahead.  Unfortunately, it would seem that their pursuers have been subtly herding them into a pincer attack.  Just outside the boundaries of the Lyrithian Copse, a pack of what appear to be corrupted wild dogs lie in wait, eyes gleaming with a malevolent green glow.  Presumably there are even more coming from behind!*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2006)

Marching invisible as is her norm, Obscurity seriously considers running away as the group spots the green-eyed dogs lying in wait.  Without waiting for word from the others, she will however being making her way off to the north of the group. She intends to either provide flanking support or run and get whatever help they had hoped to find in the Copse.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Loathe to leave his companions in such dire danger, but knowing it is his only choice if he is to be of any help should the dogs attack, Trayah chants and rises into the air before moving towards the Lyrithian Copse.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _fly_ on himself, heading up 20 feet (using 40 feet of movement), before moving 20 feet towards the copse.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

(OOC: Need to know what the other characters are going to do before we move on, but as Trayah begins to lift into the air, the dogs growl angrily, whereas when Obscurity moves off invisibly, they sniff at the air and a few of them turn towards her like dogs who have caught the scent of a cat.

Waiting on Whinoah and M'ress)


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Whinoah bolts up the nearest tree.  "Come on up, I'll lower a rope or vine down for the rest of you."

Once she's up, she'll lower a rope down and secure it on a branch so they can use the rope and the tree for leverage.


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2006)

*M'ress (52/74) 54 max, AC: 30*

"Slagg is likely too heavy for something like that, Whinoah," M'ress replied, baring her Tooth and backing up toward her Tralg friend.  "and I'll not abandon him to the dogs."  M'ress felt the build of adrenaline within her . . . the fight was near.

OOC: Move (draw blade), Battle Euphoria (+2 to all Saving Throws, a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC, and +4 to Charisma, Duration: 8 rounds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

"Perhaps Slagg can jump though?" Pleione ponders, "If he's faster and he can jump past, they won't be able to catch him."


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

"If he can, great.  I think I see a clearing up ahead.  Pleione, should you come up?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

"I don't think I can...I'm so weak, I'm just not good at climbing like you Whinoah."


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2006)

"If Slagg can jump and get away, then I will climb,"  M'ress offered.  She had no intention of leaving Pleione behind, but she knew that Slagg would likely take her with him.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

"Good.  Where's Rowanne?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

*Pleione nods.*

"We can try.  Slagg, we need to jump, and just charge through them if we don't make it, okay?"

*Slagg grunts in approval.*

(OOC: So, Trayah is flying, M'ress and Whinoah are climbing, Slagg is jumping, and Obscurity is sneaking invisibly (or is she climbing too?)  This evening if no one protests, we shall move on, and perhaps read Act II soon!)


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

OOC: Woho!  Any word from Neph?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

(OOC: Nope.  But not to worry.  I have...other plans for Neph's character now )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2006)

When Obscurity notes that the dogs can still sense her she rejoins the others and starts climbing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

(OOC: Okay, one last question I forgot before resolution--it's obviously single file on the rope, so are we going to have Whinoah lower the rope and Obscurity climb first with M'ress following after? (since M'ress has more AC and HP)  If so, keep in mind that Obscurity is invisible still, so she may need to announce her intentions in order for the others to coordinate this)


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2006)

M'ress is going to wait anyway to make certain that Slagg and Pleione get over safely.  Then she'll head up the rope, leaping to it if necessary.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Moving up to M'ress, Obscurity will let her know in whispers that she'll ascend first.  Giving a little tug of the rope before she starts up, so that Winoah knows whats up too, Obscurity will start up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

(OOC: Here goes!  Good luck, everyone!)

*Trayah calls upon the spirits of the wind, and his body is surrounded by soft eddying winds that lift him into the air and allow him to move about at a whim.*

*Whinoah scampers up the tree easily and drops the rope down.  She doesn't have time to tie a knot, however, so she is just holding the rope now.*

*Not wanting to chance being ripped apart, Obscurity attempts to climb the rope, trusting Whinoah to hold it fast.  Whinoah is not the strongest person in the world, but she manages to hold it in place.  In a stroke of luck, Obscurity manages to barely climb up 10 feet.*

*Slagg takes a running start and jumps 37 feet across, reaching an apex of almost 10 feet in the air, easily clearing the corrupted dogs.*

*M'ress waits below for now.*

*The dogs that were blocking the entrance to the copse have a straight opening to charge Slagg, but for some reason, none of them does.  Instead, they advance on M'ress, attacking from all sides with as many as possible, as some of the others try to jump up and attack Obscurity.  Only a few of the dogs manage to jump high enough to sink their teeth into the invisible Feldori, and those few bring their bites to bear on nothing but open air and bits of rope, stymied by Obscurity's invisibility.*

*M'ress's attackers get very lucky, however, and three of them manage to maul her, nearly dropping her where she stands.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Wow, I can't believe that 3 out of 8 dogs rolled 20 against M'ress, but they did.  All the others missed.  No confirmations.  

M'ress takes 50 Damage.

All Players' Turns.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Whinoah secures the rope as best she can while holding it.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

*Calling upon the power of the wind again, Trayah surrounds M’ress with a cylinder of wind which blows forcefully at the dogs.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _wind wall_, surrounding the square M’ress occupies and blowing out at the dogs.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2006)

OOC: Did M'ress not get any attacks on the dogs through AoO's, especially the ones attacking Obscurity?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

(OOC: Nope, no reach.  The dogs surrounded her first, and then once no more could attack M'ress, the others did their thing, but M'ress was blocked off from AoOing on all sides already)


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2006)

OOC: Wow . . . some very intelligent dogs there to all maneuver around M'ress and wait to attack without provoking once.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2006)

"Not good!" says Obscurity to herself as she tries to climb a little higher.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow . . . some very intelligent dogs there to all maneuver around M'ress and wait to attack without provoking once.  Hmmmm.



 (OOC: I would have thought the way the first panthers and other enemies did moronic things like keep attacking M'ress for a while and missing and got killed quickly while the last pair would have had a nearly-perfect killing order if not for Trayah's Entangle and then Sanctuary might have aroused more suspicion than that, but yup, these dogs have some nice pack tactics going )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Trayah--nobody has ever cast Wind Wall before in any of my games.  Am I reading it wrong, or does it not actually do anything to size Medium or larger creatures?  I would figure it at least has the effect of a strong wind where they have to make a check to advance?  Anyways, the dogs are Medium.  Let me know if I am reading it wrong, and either way, you are certainly free to swap for a new action)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: You're not reading it wrong and you'll also notice it only effects small or smaller flying creatures, so I don't imagine it'll do anything at all to the dogs (the save is irrelevant as they can't be hampered by the wind)...just thought it'd be interesting.  Okay Trayah will instead summon another Hyena (converting _create food and water_ his last spell above an orison), which will arrive too late to save M'ress.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: You could always Entangle again--M'ress makes the save except on a 1   She could try to Tumble past them and run for it  )


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: Except for the fact Trayah hasn't prayed for new spells, that'd work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Doh!  That does it   As you can see, the party's survival depends on a team effort that seems to consist of Trayah getting his frail ass somewhere he can't be hit and then using battlefield control while the others pound on things )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: I suppose M'ress could try to tumble and run without an Entangle.  Her movement is fairly high IIRC, so they won't be able to catch up )


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: Just let me know what happens  I'm likely waiting on an invisible person climbing a rope being held by another who is barely able to hold it with someone on it while a pack of intelligent icky dogs try to eat my liver and other good parts after barely escaping a battle with two icky panthers who incapacitated just about everybody . . . I didn't see any mention of whether Slagg and Pleione made it across or not, which was what M'ress was watching for primarily.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: By the way, round 2 will go up as soon as we get M'ress's actions )


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: I thought my action was being mauled.   Where's the lowest branch and could M'ress jump up and get to it to get to safety?  Otherwise, whe'll have to tumble around or through and hustle after Slagg and Pleione.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Without a running start, Jump checks are ridiculously hard.  I think M'ress needs a 20 to jump up even 5 feet with a standing jump.  Then again, she has no ranks and 5 feet is a pretty impressive jump 

I thought of a good use for the Wind Wall, so since the summons won't be in time, I'll run with it)

*Trayah summons the spirits of the air and conjures a roaring gale below Obscurity, blowing away any dogs that try to jump up to attack her, even if she falters and fails to climb higher.*

*Meanwhile, Whinoah finishes tying off the rope with time to spare to climb down a bit and lower her hand to help pull Obscurity up.*

*With Whinoah's help, Obscurity scampers all the way up to branch at which Whinoah has tied her rope.  Of course, without Whinoah's talent for climbing and vine swinging, progressing further along the treetops won't be so easy for the invisible Feldori.*

*M'ress ducks down, rolls and spins, turning a full 360 degrees upside-down and kicking out, forcing the dogs to dodge out of the way, which leaves just the opening she needs.  By the time the dogs have recovered, M'ress has rolled right between  two of them and dashed 100 feet into the Lyrithian Copse.  She feels a warm feeling suffuse her as she crosses the threshhold.*

*The dogs can't attack anyone at the moment.  Rather than follow M'ress, they howl in frustration and begin to disperse.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"Keeep going M'ress, we'll catch up."

Whinoah scampers back up and unties the rope, securing it quickly.  "How well can you hold on?  Trayah?  Can you carry Rowwane?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: M'ress is already 100 feet away and in the copse  )


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: M'ress is already 100 feet away and in the copse  )



OOC: Fixed


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2006)

"I am here." she says to Whinoah, dispelling the invisibility. "It would appear that my stealth is useless against those who can smell the sickness on me. I can hold on, as long as we are not climbing further."  She waivers a little bit hanging on to the branches tight.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (12/12 hp, AC 17)*

“Yes Whinoah, I should be able to carry Rowanne, I’ll go drop my weapons and backpack in the copse though to be sure,” Trayah replies, heading for the copse.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will be carrying under 20 lb of gear when he comes back for Rowanne. By the way, what you did with the _wind wall_ was what I was intending, as I assumed M’ress was standing at the bottom of the rope. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: You were having it push outwards from M'ress while I positioned it perpendicularly to push down, but I guess the thought was the same )

*Trayah flies into the Lyrithian Copse and is suffused with the copse's strange light.  After stripping off all his gear, he returns for Obscurity and manages to carry her into the Lyrithian Copse as well, with substantial effort.  Whinoah climbs and swings amongst the trees like one truly at home among the branches, easily making it into the copse as well.*

(OOC: Thus ends Act I!)


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"Good, hold firm, and I'll make sure Trayah can pick you up."

Whinoah draws her bow and only fires on any dogs that get close enough to treaten Trayah or the two in the trees.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: The dogs don't follow Trayah, even when he lands, and they don't seem to be able to jump high enough to hurt those in the trees.  They've escaped up a tree like good little kitties fleeing a dog )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2006)

"Thank you." says Obscurity as Trayah lowers her to safety in the Copse.  She breathes a sigh of relief as she sees the dog's reluctance to enter after them.  She turns to survey the Copse, wary of what might be here.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: You were having it push outwards from M'ress while I positioned it perpendicularly to push down, but I guess the thought was the same )



OOC: Well considering it has to be a *vertical curtain* (first sentence of the description), the only way is to put a cylindrical or square wall around the rope (which is what I was doing).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Well considering it has to be a *vertical curtain* (first sentence of the description), the only way is to put a cylindrical or square wall around the rope (which is what I was doing).



 (OOC: Blast, defeated by verticality )


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Thank you." says Obscurity as Trayah lowers her to safety in the Copse.  She breathes a sigh of relief as she sees the dog's reluctance to enter after them.  She turns to survey the Copse, wary of what might be here.



“You’re welcome Rowanne,” Trayah replies as he collects his gear, before following the rest deeper into the copse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Act II!)


----------

